# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Традиция и современность >  инициация

## Мария

Харе Кришна. Подскажите, пожалуйста, сколько все-таки нужно времени для получения инициации? Полгода (четыре принципа плюс 16 кругов) или год? в разных источниках видела разную ифнормацию.
и еще такой вопрос -если вдруг так случилось, что, по независящим от человека обстоятельствам он один или два раза не смог сделать 16 кругов (варианты: заболел сильно ребенок, умер в семье кто-то...работы навалили столько, что пашешь в ночную смену), то в этом случае инициацию уже не дадут?
заранее спасибо за ответ!  :smilies: 
да, собссно и еще вдогонку. Может ли неинициированный товарищ обращаться с вопросами к гуру,  которого он выбрал? 
как в этом случае могут строиться отношения между неинициированным учеником и учителем?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Харе Кришна. Подскажите, пожалуйста, сколько все-таки нужно времени для получения инициации? Полгода (четыре принципа плюс 16 кругов) или год? в разных источниках видела разную ифнормацию.
> и еще такой вопрос -если вдруг так случилось, что, по независящим от человека обстоятельствам он один или два раза не смог сделать 16 кругов (варианты: заболел сильно ребенок, умер в семье кто-то...работы навалили столько, что пашешь в ночную смену), то в этом случае инициацию уже не дадут?


Если не успел прочитать сегодня, завтра надо прочитать свои 16 кругов и еще вычитать все долги, оставшиеся со вчерашнего дня.




> да, собссно и еще вдогонку. Может ли неинициированный товарищ обращаться с вопросами к гуру,  которого он выбрал? 
> как в этом случае могут строиться отношения между неинициированным учеником и учителем?


Не просто может. Это его обязанность - обращаться с вопросами к гуру, которого он выбрал!

----------


## Мария

> Если не успел прочитать сегодня, завтра надо прочитать свои 16 кругов и еще вычитать все долги, оставшиеся со вчерашнего дня.
> 
> Ого! сурово!))
> 
> Не просто может. Это его обязанность - обращаться с вопросами к гуру, которого он выбрал!


а как это нужно сделать? при личной встрече? сказать -хочу стать вашим учеником, что мне нужно делать?я уже делаю то-то и то -то, что дальше?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Обратитесь к руководителям вашей ятры. Они объяснят вам все этапы этого процесса. В любом случае духовный учитель принимает ТОЛЬКО по рекомендации местных лидеров. Иначе никак.

----------


## Мария

так. а можно для чайников-- что такое ятры и кто такие местные лидеры? я сама живу в Москве

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Ятра - это община прихожан и храмовых жителей, сформированная вокруг храма. В Москве два основных храма - на Динамо и на Ботаническом саду. Если вы туда прийдете и спросите, кто здесь лидер, вам укажут. Для инициации нужно принять местного наставника, пройти обучение и т.д. Это целое дело.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Ятра - община преданных.

Местные лидеры - руководство храма или лидер группы духовного общения (нама-хатты). Как правило, многие преданные имеют своих наставников - тех старших преданных, которые непосредственно обучают их премудростям духовной жизни.
Вот здесь посмотрите про группы общения http://www.bhakti-vriksha.ru/

----------


## Мария

Так. я живу рядом с Динамо, на другой стороне Ленинградки. 
А кто там лидер, кстати, не подскажите? 
и, выходит, что все-таи до инициации со своим гуру общаться нельзя? только с наставником? 
помогите разобраться)))

----------


## Мария

ага. а еще такой вопрос. Если я не состою в янтре, но выполняю все требования -16 кругов в течение полугода (или года все-таки?), 4 принципа, то инициация мне тоже не светит?

----------


## Aniruddha das

> ага. а еще такой вопрос. Если я не состою в янтре, но выполняю все требования -16 кругов в течение полугода (или года все-таки?), 4 принципа, то инициация мне тоже не светит?


Если Вы искренне примете  прибежище у духовного учителя, естественным образом через некоторое время Вы получите и инициацию. Просто инициации предсшествует определенная подготовка: изучение философии и практики сознания Кришны, и также священные писания предписывают духовному учителю испытывать искренность ученика в течение некоторого времени.  В храме на Динамо есть курсы по подготовке к инициации - изучение основ философии и практики сознания Кришны.  Можно в храме узнать детали.

Президентом Московского общества сознания Кришны является Радха Дамодар Прабху, есть также президент храма, сейчас это Мукунда Мурари Прабху.

Для начала начните регулярно приходить в храм, посещать обучающие курсы, потом Вы разберетесь с тем, как и что дальше делать. Ничего такого уж слишком сложного в этом нет.

 Обучающие курсы проходят каждое воскресенье в храме. 

С Гуру Вы тоже можете общаться до инициации. Более того это обязательно нужно делать. Главное общение: слушать его наставления, задавать вопросы.

----------


## Мария

Большое вам спасибо!
но, просто подскажите, как мне начать общаться с Гуру до инициации. как это правильно делается? можно ему написать письмо о том, что я хочу стать его учеником и описать на какой я стадии в своей практике нахожусь?
Или это нужно только при личной встрече и заранее о ней договариваться? 
просто, столько тонкостей, что боюсь напороть косяков. 
не сердитесь за дотошность))

----------


## Мария

кстати, в храм я хожу. )

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Большое вам спасибо!
> но, просто подскажите, как мне начать общаться с Гуру до инициации. как это правильно делается? можно ему написать письмо о том, что я хочу стать его учеником и описать на какой я стадии в своей практике нахожусь?
> Или это нужно только при личной встрече и заранее о ней договариваться? 
> просто, столько тонкостей, что боюсь напороть косяков. 
> не сердитесь за дотошность))


можно по разному. Можно и письмо написать, и на личной встречи все сказать.  Обратитесь к ученикам того духовного учителя, они вам подскажут.

----------


## Мария

спасибо!!!!)))

----------


## Мария

Харе Кришна. Ребята, еще такой вопрос. если нет возможности вслух повторять маха-мантру (как вариант: едешь в электричке, рядом спит маленький  ребенок, сидишь на работе в кабинете с сотрудниками), но есть возможность читать мантру на четках не привлекая внимания, то можно ли это делать про себя. то есть, пребирать четки и мысленно повторять Святые Имена? 
засчитываются ли такие круги из обязательных 16-ти?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Можно чуть-чуть шевелить губами, повторять шепотом, чуть слышно. Так лучше, чем вообще без звука. Если нет опыта, ум может улететь. Да и сила мантры в звуке.

----------


## Мария

спасибо!

----------


## Alex

энтузиазм пропадает с этими условностями. знание философии что предполагает? человек, прочитав Гиту, Бхагаватам разве уже не в курсе в чём суть философии и этого пути?

Скажите пожалуйста, когда у учителя тысячи учеников, ну неужели каждому ученику достанется зерно Трансцендентного в сердце? если ученик получает инициацию и годами не видит духовного учителя, что учитель его даже не вспомнит, как у него получится развиваться? развейте пожалуйста сомнения.

----------


## Gaurangi Radha Devi dasi IDS

перед инициацией сначала надо пранаму у духовного учителя получить и читать минимум полгода, соблюдая при этом 4 принципа и читая 16 кругов...сдать экзамен по программе "бхакта-программ", заполнить анкету на инициацию, ее должен, в свою очередь, подписать прездидент храма и получить рекомендацию лидера нама-хатты....у нас в ЮФО во всяком случае так :doom:

----------


## Aniruddha das

> энтузиазм пропадает с этими условностями. знание философии что предполагает? человек, прочитав Гиту, Бхагаватам разве уже не в курсе в чём суть философии и этого пути?
> 
> Скажите пожалуйста, когда у учителя тысячи учеников, ну неужели каждому ученику достанется зерно Трансцендентного в сердце? если ученик получает инициацию и годами не видит духовного учителя, что учитель его даже не вспомнит, как у него получится развиваться? развейте пожалуйста сомнения.


Суть отношений с духовным учителем - слушание наставлений и выполнение их. Если человек искренне следует наставлениям духовного учителя, то он будет духовно развиваться. Эти отношения на духовном уровне. Физическое расстояние не является для них преградой. Преградой могут быть лишь наши анартхи (скверна в нашем сердце), которые не дают нам по-настоящему предаться наставлениям Гуру.

Духовный учитель - внешнее проявление чайтья -гуру - Сверхдуши, Гуру в сердце.  Отношения между гуру и учеником проходят при участии Господа в сердце.  Поэтому если ученик искренне следует наставлениям духовного учителя, Господь в сердце становится доволен таким преданным и проливает на Него Свою милость. Ведь истинный духовный учитель предает изначальные наставления Самого Господа. Поэтому он является представителем Бога.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шрила Прабхупада, БГ 2.41 (из комментария): 

"Служить Кришне лучше всего под опытным руководством духовного учителя, истинного представителя Господа, который знает наклонности и способности своего ученика и всегда может подсказать, как правильно действовать в сознании Кришны. Поэтому, чтобы овладеть наукой сознания Кришны, надо действовать с решимостью и беспрекословно подчиняться представителю Кришны, духовному учителю, считая его указания миссией своей жизни. В своих знаменитых молитвах, обращенных к духовному учителю, Шрила Вишванатха Чакраварти Тхакур дает нам следующие наставления:

 йасйа прасадад бхагават-прасадо
йасйапрасадан на гатих куто 'пи
 дхйайан стувамс тасйа йашас три-сандхйам
ванде гурох шри-чаранаравиндам

 «Удовлетворяя духовного учителя, мы тем самым удовлетворяем Верховного Господа. Не удовлетворив духовного учителя, невозможно обрести сознание Кришны. Поэтому надо три раза в день погружаться в мысли о духовном учителе, молить его о милости и в почтении склоняться к его лотосным стопам»."

----------


## Aniruddha das

> энтузиазм пропадает с этими условностями. знание философии что предполагает? человек, прочитав Гиту, Бхагаватам разве уже не в курсе в чём суть философии и этого пути?


Священные писания предписывают духовному учителю испытывать ученика.  Поэтому в ИСККОН инициации не даются сразу же. Сначала кандидат должен изучить философию и практику сознания Кришны. Он должен узнать, кто такой духовный учитель, в чем смысл инициации и т.д. Это вовсе не условность.

----------


## Мария

> Священные писания предписывают духовному учителю испытывать ученика.  Поэтому в ИСККОН инициации не даются сразу же. Сначала кандидат должен изучить философию и практику сознания Кришны. Он должен узнать, кто такой духовный учитель, в чем смысл инициации и т.д. Это вовсе не условность.


ну. в общем, это логично. наверное, часто так бывает -человек пришел в храм, песни попел, прасада поел, смотрит -люди кругом добрые. загорелся, воодушевился и..потух через месяц ))

----------


## Aniruddha das

бг  4.34

 тад виддхи пранипатена
парипрашнена севайа
 упадекшйанти те джнанам
джнанинас таттва-даршинах

 тат - то (знание о различных видах жертвоприношений); виддхи - познай; пранипатена - обращением к духовному учителю; парипрашнена - смиренными вопросами; севайа - служением; упадекшйанти - посвятят; те - тебя; джнанам - в знание; джнанинах - осознавшие себя; таттва - истину; даршинах - те, кто видит.

 чтобы узнать истину, вручи себя духовному учителю. вопрошай его смиренно и служи ему. осознавшие себя души могут дать тебе знание, ибо они узрели истину.

 комментaрий: путь духовного самопознания, без сомнения, очень труден. поэтому господь советует нам найти истинного духовного учителя, принадлежащего к цепи наставников, которая ведет начало от самого господа. того, кто не принадлежит к такой цепи, нельзя считать истинным духовным учителем. первым духовным учителем является сам господь, и человек, получивший это знание по цепи духовных учителей, способен передать своему ученику слова господа в неискаженном виде. природу духа нельзя постичь, выдумав для этого собственный метод, как это делают невежественные шарлатаны. в «бхагаватам» (6.3.19) сказано: дхармам ту сакшад бхагават-пранитам. путь религии указывает людям сам господь. поэтому философские рассуждения и бессмысленные словопрения не приведут человека на верный путь. нельзя достичь духовного совершенства и с помощью самостоятельного изучения священных книг. чтобы получить знание, необходимо найти истинного духовного учителя. ученик должен беспрекословно выполнять все указания духовного учителя и, отбросив гордыню, служить ему, не гнушаясь даже черной работой. секрет успеха в духовной жизни заключается в умении удовлетворить осознавшего себя, истинного духовного учителя. пытливость и смирение - вот два качества одинаково необходимые для того, чтобы постичь духовную науку. до тех пор пока мы не станем послушными слугами истинного духовного учителя, наши вопросы к нему не принесут желаемого результата. каждый должен пройти через проверку, устроенную духовным учителем, и, когда учитель убедится в искренности ученика, он немедленно благословит его и откроет ему истинное духовное знание. в этом стихе господь отвергает как слепое следование учителю, так и обращение к нему с бессмысленными вопросами. надо не просто смиренно внимать духовному учителю, но и, став его послушным слугой и задавая ему вопросы, составить ясное представление о духовной науке. истинный духовный учитель всегда добр к ученику, поэтому, если ученик послушен и с готовностью служит учителю, он получит от него ответы на все вопросы и сможет обрести совершенное знание.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Чайтанья Чаритамрита Ади 1.35 (комментарий) "Поэтому тот, кто действительно желает снискать милость Господа, должен непременно получить посвящение у духовного учителя. Служение духовному учителю необычайно важно. Если ученик не имеет возможности служить учителю лично, он должен делать это, следуя его наставлениям. Между наставлениями духовного учителя и им самим нет разницы. В отсутствие учителя его наставления должны стать предметом гордости ученика. Считать себя выше чьих бы то ни было наставлений, включая наставления духовного учителя, оскорбительно по отношению к Господу. Такой оскорбитель никогда не сможет вернуться к Богу."

----------


## Aniruddha das

Чайтанья Чаритамрита Ади 1.46

ачарйам мам виджанийан  наваманйета кархичит
на мартйа-буддхйасуйета  сарва-девамайо гурух

ачарйам — духовного учителя; мам — Меня; виджанийат — пусть знает; на аваманйета — пусть не относится непочтительно; кархичит — когда бы то ни было; на — не; мартйа-буддхйа — с представлением (о гуру) как об обычном человеке; асуйета — пусть завидует; сарва-дева — из всех полубогов; майах — тот, кто состоит; гурух — духовный учитель.

«Человеку следует знать, что ачарья — это Я, и никогда не проявлять неуважения к нему. Ачарье нельзя завидовать, считая его простым смертным, ибо он — представитель всех полубогов».

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Это стих из «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (11.17.27), который произнес Господь Кришна, отвечая на вопрос Уддхавы о четырех сословиях и четырех духовных укладах человеческого общества. Здесь Господь описывает поведение брахмачари, который находится под опекой духовного учителя. Неверно думать, будто гуру наслаждается жизнью за счет учеников. Духовный учитель подобен заботливому отцу или матери. Без опеки родителей ребенок не может нормально развиваться; точно так же без помощи духовного учителя ученик не может возвыситься до уровня трансцендентного служения Господу.

Духовного учителя называют ачарьей, трансцендентным преподавателем духовной науки. Обязанности ачарьи изложены в «Ману-самхите» (2.140), где говорится, что истинный духовный учитель должен взять ученика под свою опеку, посвятить его во все тонкости ведического знания и дать ему второе рождение. Начало обучения духовной науке знаменует церемония упанити, которая призвана сблизить ученика с духовным учителем. Тот, кто не имеет подобной связи с гуру, не заслуживает священного шнура и потому считается шудрой. Священный шнур на теле брахмана, кшатрия или вайшьи свидетельствует о том, что его обладатель получил посвящение у духовного учителя; сам по себе шнур не имеет ценности, если его носят лишь из желания похвастаться высоким происхождением. Духовный учитель проводит обряд посвящения и надевает на ученика священный шнур и только после такой самскары (очистительного обряда) начинает серьезно обучать его Ведам. Рождение в семье шудры не лишает человека возможности получить духовное посвящение при условии, что духовный учитель, способный посвятить ученика в брахманы, найдет его достойным этого. По определению «Ваю-пураны», ачарьей считается тот, кто постиг суть всех ведических писаний и умеет разъяснить их смысл, кто сам следует наставлениям Вед и учит этому своих учеников.

Верховный Господь предстает перед нами в облике духовного учителя лишь из Своего безграничного сострадания. Вот почему вся деятельность ачарьи представляет собой трансцендентное любовное служение Господу. Ачарья — это Верховная Личность Бога в образе слуги. Такой непоколебимый преданный является самым надежным пристанищем для нас, поэтому его называют ашрая-виграхой — проявлением, или образом Господа, у которого следует искать прибежища.

Тот, кто не желает служить Верховной Личности Бога, но выдает себя за ачарью, наносит оскорбление Господу и за это лишается права называться ачарьей. Истинный духовный учитель всегда занят чистым преданным служением Верховной Личности Бога. Именно это доказывает, что он — непосредственное проявление Господа и подлинный представитель Шри Нитьянанды Прабху. Такого духовного учителя называют ачарьядевой. Иногда завистливые обыватели, обуреваемые ненасытным желанием чувственных наслаждений, критикуют истинных ачарьев. Но им невдомек, что истинный ачарья неотличен от Верховного Господа, и питать к нему зависть — все равно что завидовать Самому Богу. А это лишает человека возможности обрести духовное просветление.

Как уже отмечалось, ученик должен почитать духовного учителя как проявление Шри Кришны, однако ему следует помнить, что духовный учитель не вправе подражать божественным играм Господа. Самозваные духовные учители играют на чувствах своих учеников и выдают себя за Шри Кришну, но подобные имперсоналисты ведут своих учеников по ложному пути, ибо их конечная цель — слияние с Богом. Это полностью противоречит принципам преданного служения.

Истинно ведической является философская концепция ачинтья-бхедабхеда-таттвы, согласно которой все сущее одновременно и едино с Верховным Господом, и отлично от Него. Шрила Рагхунатха дас Госвами говорит, что таково положение истинного духовного учителя и что ученику следует размышлять о духовном учителе, помня о его близких отношениях с Мукундой (Шри Кришной). Шрила Джива Госвами недвусмысленно объяснил в «Бхакти-сандарбхе» (213), что, когда чистый преданный отождествляет духовного учителя и Господа Шиву с Личностью Бога, он исходит из того, что оба они очень дороги Господу, но это не значит, что они равны Ему во всех отношениях. Вслед за Шрилой Рагхунатхой дасом Госвами и Шрилой Дживой Госвами то же самое утверждают и более поздние ачарьи. К их числу относится Шрила Вишванатха Чакраварти Тхакур, который в своей молитве духовному учителю говорит, что все богооткровенные писания признают единство духовного учителя и Личности Бога, ибо духовный учитель — очень дорогой и близкий слуга Господа. Таким образом, гаудия-вайшнавы поклоняются Шриле Гурудеве (духовному учителю) как слуге Личности Бога. Во всей древней литературе, посвященной преданному служению, а также в более поздних трудах — в произведениях Шрилы Нароттамы даса Тхакура, Шрилы Бхактивиноды Тхакура и других чистых вайшнавов — духовного учителя считают либо одним из приближенных Шримати Радхарани, либо проявлением Шрилы Нитьянанды Прабху.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Чайтанья Чаритамрита Ади 1.47-49

шикша-гуруке та' джани кришнера сварупа
антарйами, бхакта-шрештха, — эи дуи рупа

шикша-гуруке — духовного учителя, который дает наставления; та' —   поистине; джани — знаю; кришнера — Кришны; сва-рупа — непосредственный образ; антарйами — Сверхдуша в сердце; бхакта-шрештха —   величайший преданный; эи — эти; дуи — две; рупа — формы.

В шикша-гуру следует видеть Самого Кришну. Господь Кришна проявляется в образе Сверхдуши и в образе Своего величайшего преданного.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Шрила Кришнадас Кавираджа Госвами утверждает, что шикша-гуру является истинным представителем Шри Кришны. Шри Кришна Сам выступает в качестве учителя, давая нам наставления как изнутри, так и извне. Изнутри Кришна учит нас как Параматма, наш неизменный спутник, а извне Он предстает в роли духовного учителя, который дает нам наставления из «Бхагавад-гиты». Существуют две категории шикша-гуру. К первой относятся освобожденные души, которые всецело поглощены медитацией в служении Господу, а ко второй —     те, кто пробуждает духовное сознание ученика необходимыми наставлениями. Таким образом, наставления в науке преданности различаются и могут носить более объективный или более субъективный характер. Истинный ачарья, способный дать людям Кришну, наделяет ученика полным духовным знанием и тем самым пробуждает его к преданному служению.

Обучившись у осознавшего свою духовную природу духовного учителя, ученик начинает по-настоящему служить Господу Вишну, выполняя определенные обязанности. Такое преданное служение называется абхидхеей, «обязательной деятельностью». Верховный Господь — наше единственное прибежище, и тот, кто своими наставлениями приближает нас к Кришне, суть не кто иной, как проявление Личности Бога. Между дарующим прибежище Верховным Господом, шикша-гуру и дикша- гуру нет разницы. Проводить такое различие глупо, и тот, кто делает это, наносит серьезное оскорбление Господу, недопустимое в преданном служении.

Шрила Санатана Госвами — идеальный духовный учитель, ибо он дарует человеку прибежище у лотосных стоп Мадана-мохана. Даже тот, кто забыл о своих отношениях с Верховной Личностью Бога и утратил доступ во Вриндаван, милостью Санатаны Госвами может поселиться там и извлечь из этого совершенное духовное благо. Шри Говиндаджи выступает в роли шикша-гуру, когда обучает Арджуну «Бхагавад-гите». Шри Говиндаджи — изначальный наставник, и потому Он обучает нас и дает нам возможность служить Ему. Дикша-гуру является личным проявлением виграхи Шрилы Мадана-мохана, а шикша-гуру — виграхи Шрилы Говиндадевы. Обоим этим Божествам поклоняются во Вриндаване. Что же касается Божества Шрилы Гопинатхи, то Оно воплощает в Себе высшую, неотразимо привлекательную цель духовного познания.

ТЕКСТ 48

наивопайантй апачитим кавайас тавеша
  брахмайушапи критам риддха-мудах смарантах
йо 'нтар бахис тану-бхритам ашубхам видхунванн
  ачарйа-чаиттйа-вапуша сва-гатим вйанакти

на эва — вовсе не; упайанти — приближается; апачитим — к благодарности; кавайах — сведущие преданные; тава — Твои; иша — о Господь; брахма-айуша — с продолжительностью жизни как у Брахмы; апи —   даже; критам — (великодушные) деяния; риддха — возросшая; мудах —   те, чья радость; смарантах — вспоминающие; йах — который; антах —   внутри; бахих — снаружи; тану-бхритам — воплощенных живых существ; ашубхам — несчастье; видхунван — устраняющий; ачарйа — духовного учителя; чаиттйа  —  Сверхдуши; вапуша  —  формах; сва  —   Свой; гатим — путь; вйанакти — указывает.

«О мой Господь! Поэты-трансценденталисты и знатоки духовной науки не смогут до конца выразить Тебе свою благодарность, даже если их жизнь будет столь же долгой, как жизнь Брахмы, ибо Ты проявляешься в двух образах — извне как ачарья и изнутри как Сверхдуша, — чтобы указать обусловленному живому существу путь к Тебе и даровать ему освобождение». 

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Это стих из «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (11.29.6), который произнес Шри Уддхава, выслушав от Шри Кришны все наставления, необходимые для занятий йогой.

ТЕКСТ 49

тешам сатата-йуктанам  бхаджатам прити-пурвакам
дадами буддхи-йогам там  йена мам упайанти те

тешам — их; сатата-йуктанам — всегда занятых; бхаджатам — преданно служащих; прити-пурвакам — сопровождаемый экстазом любви; дадами — дарую; буддхи-йогам — истинный разум; там — тот; йена —   которым; мам — ко Мне; упайанти — приходят; те — они.

«Тех, кто постоянно служит Мне с любовью и преданностью, Я наделяю разумом, который помогает им прийти ко Мне».

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Этот стих из «Бхагавад-гиты» (10.10) объясняет, каким образом Говиндадева дает наставления Своим истинным преданным. Господь провозглашает, что тех, кто всегда служит Ему с трансцендентной любовью, Он одаряет знанием о Себе и тем самым пробуждает в них привязанность к Себе. Пробудившееся в преданном божественное сознание целиком поглощает его, и он наслаждается духовным вкусом своих вечных отношений с Господом. Такое пробуждение даруется тому, кто благодаря преданному служению осознал трансцендентную природу Верховного Господа. Преданные знают, что Высшая Истина — это всецело духовная и всемогущая Личность, Единый Абсолют, обладающий трансцендентными чувствами. Он источник всего сущего. Такие чистые преданные, обладающие полным знанием о Кришне и всегда погруженные в сознание Кришны, раскрывают друг другу мысли и делятся своим пониманием, как это делают большие ученые, когда обмениваются взглядами и обсуждают результаты своих исследований. Беседы преданных о Кришне доставляют Ему удовольствие, и Он награждает их совершенным знанием.

----------


## Alex

> Шрила Прабхупада, БГ 2.41 (из комментария): 
> 
> "Служить Кришне лучше всего под опытным руководством духовного учителя, истинного представителя Господа, который знает наклонности и способности своего ученика и всегда может подсказать, как правильно действовать в сознании Кришны. Поэтому, чтобы овладеть наукой сознания Кришны, надо действовать с решимостью и беспрекословно подчиняться представителю Кришны, духовному учителю, считая его указания миссией своей жизни.


Насчёт связи между учеником и учителем понятно, спасибо. Но как мне кажется, в большинстве случаев, учителя, имеющие тысячи учеников и учениц не могут в принципе знать способности и наклонности основной части своих учеников. Как быть таким ученикам? следовать тому единственному наставлению, который учитель дал ученику после посвящения и проститься до следующей встречи года через три, к примеру? как в условиях разлуки с учителем ученик может получить ответы на свои заждавшиеся вопросы? по смс переписываются?
Плюс ко всему, истинных гуру, познавших Бога мало, значит ли это, что попытки получения духовного знания у мадхьям не приносит благо?

----------


## Мария

> Насчёт связи между учеником и учителем понятно, спасибо. Но как мне кажется, в большинстве случаев, учителя, имеющие тысячи учеников и учениц не могут в принципе знать способности и наклонности основной части своих учеников. Как быть таким ученикам? следовать тому единственному наставлению, который учитель дал ученику после посвящения и проститься до следующей встречи года через три, к примеру? как в условиях разлуки с учителем ученик может получить ответы на свои заждавшиеся вопросы? по смс переписываются?
> Плюс ко всему, истинных гуру, познавших Бога мало, значит ли это, что попытки получения духовного знания у мадхьям не приносит благо?


хорошие вопросы! )

----------


## Veda Priya dd

> Насчёт связи между учеником и учителем понятно, спасибо. Но как мне кажется, в большинстве случаев, учителя, имеющие тысячи учеников и учениц не могут в принципе знать способности и наклонности основной части своих учеников. Как быть таким ученикам? следовать тому единственному наставлению, который учитель дал ученику после посвящения и проститься до следующей встречи года через три, к примеру? как в условиях разлуки с учителем ученик может получить ответы на свои заждавшиеся вопросы? по смс переписываются?


Каждому человеку кажется, что его вопросы и проблемы уникальны. На самом деле, в большинстве случаев, все одно и то же. И духовный учитель раз за разом отвечает на все вопросы в своих лекциях. Мало того, таким образом гуру еще и "передает шакти", чтобы эти проблемы решить. Кажется слишком просто? Зато работает.
Это факт - у преданного, который постоянно (внимательно!) слушает лекции своего духовного учителя (и опять же постоянно читает книги Шрилы Прабхупады - на этом настаивают все духовные учителя), "неразрешимых вопросов" и проблем гораздо меньше. Это легко проверяется на практике, однако многие почему-то считают более важным сначала обосновать теорию...

----------


## Мария

> Каждому человеку кажется, что его вопросы и проблемы уникальны. На самом деле, в большинстве случаев, все одно и то же. И духовный учитель раз за разом отвечает на все вопросы в своих лекциях. Мало того, таким образом гуру еще и "передает шакти", чтобы эти проблемы решить. Кажется слишком просто? Зато работает.
> Это факт - у преданного, который постоянно (внимательно!) слушает лекции своего духовного учителя (и опять же постоянно читает книги Шрилы Прабхупады - на этом настаивают все духовные учителя), "неразрешимых вопросов" и проблем гораздо меньше. Это легко проверяется на практике, однако многие почему-то считают более важным сначала обосновать теорию...


спасибо! любопытно, а в записи эта шакти передается? 
или -только при непосредственном слушании учителя?
а еще, какие именно книги Прабхупады нужно читать? имеется ввиду -Гиту и ШБ с его комментариями или такие, как , например "Самоосознание" Шрилы Прабхупады?

----------


## Veda Priya dd

Передается  :smilies:  Духовная энергия не ограничена такими материальными понятиями как время и расстояние.
Книги Шрилы Прабхупады нужно читать все.

----------


## Мария

спасибо  :buket: 
вот почему я не могу оторваться от лекций одного вашего гуру. все просто -шакти. :tongue: :biggrin1:

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Насчёт связи между учеником и учителем понятно, спасибо. Но как мне кажется, в большинстве случаев, учителя, имеющие тысячи учеников и учениц не могут в принципе знать способности и наклонности основной части своих учеников. Как быть таким ученикам? следовать тому единственному наставлению, который учитель дал ученику после посвящения и проститься до следующей встречи года через три, к примеру? как в условиях разлуки с учителем ученик может получить ответы на свои заждавшиеся вопросы? по смс переписываются?
> Плюс ко всему, истинных гуру, познавших Бога мало, значит ли это, что попытки получения духовного знания у мадхьям не приносит благо?


Если человек искрене следует наставлениям духовного учителя, то между ним и духовным учителем устанавливается духовная связь. Эта связь устанавливается при помощи Сверхдуши в сердце.  Это реальность, хотя пока человек не попробовал следовать этому методу, ему трудно представить, каким образом это происходит.  Шрила Прабхупада часто говорил, что духовный учитель всегда рядом с тем, кто следует его наставлениям. 


Соответственно, благодаря этой связи в сердце, можно плучать ответы на свои вопросы. К тому же, как говорилось выше, в лекциях духовного учителя можно получить ответы на большинство вопросов, возникающих у практикующих преданных, плюс к этому дается метод решения любых проблем и разрешения любых вопросов.  Но это еще не все. Надо понять, что изначальный духовный учитель - это Сам Кришна, и поэтому духовный учитель (представитель изначального духовного учителя  - Шри Кришны) может помогать нам не только тогда, когда мы находимся в физической близости от него, но и даже тогда, когда нас разделают пространство и время. Духовный учитель может отвечать на наши вопросы также через других преданных, через обычных людей, а также и через разные явления вокруг нас.  Если начать следовать наставлениям духовного учителя как можно более точно и искренне, будут происходить разные удивительные вещи в вашей жизни. 


Есть два понятия в отношениии служения духовному учителю: вапух-сева и вани-сева. Вапух-сева - это непосредственное служение телу духовного учителя. Это доступно не всем ученикам и не всегда, однако главным в отношениях с Гуру является вани-сева - это доступно всем ученикам всегда. Более того, даже вапух-сева явлется лишь частным случаем вани-севы, служения наставлениям Гуру. 

Кроме того, в ИСККОН помимо дикша-гуру (Гуру дающего инициацию) есть большое количество шикша-гуру, наставляющих духовных учителей, которые также могут помогать нам в духовной жизни. Кроме этого есть просто более опытные преданные, которые тоже всегджа будут рады нам помочь. Нужно просто понимать, что все наставления, которые помогают нам в духовной жизни приходят нам по милости нашего духовного учителя. Это трансцендентый секрет духовной жизни. Это реальность. Но пока человек "облизывает банку снаружи", понять это очень сложно.

----------


## Alex

Спасибо Вам, очень убедительно. Иногда, когда из банки выливают варенье в пиалку, на внешних стенках может что-то остаться) и наверно это и  есть опыт преданных, у которых происходят "удивительные вещи в жизни", вкус чего может почувствоваться.
Вы не осветили вопрос об истинном гуру, прошу прощения. Уттама-гуру - редкость. Надеяться на милость Кришны и желать всем сердцем?

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> Уттама-гуру - редкость.


не редкость они, просто у нас "денег" не хватит заплатить за высшее.

----------


## Alex

в смысле серьёзности намерений? удачи? отрешённостИ?

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> в смысле серьёзности намерений? удачи? отрешённостИ?


В смысле ,нашего желания обрести Кришну и истинного гуру,а не нечто подобного для  вида и чувств внешних.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Кришна смиренно просит в "Бхагавад-гите" (9.26): "Предложи Мне листок, цветок, плод или немного воды", - но на самом деле Он хочет, чтобы мы целиком посвятили служению Ему свой ум, тело и речь. Немудрено, что лишь немногие отваживаются сделать выбор в пользу сознания Кришны. Как говорил Шрила Прабхупада: "Торговец бриллиантами не может рассчитывать, что к нему выстроится очередь".

"ЕЩЕ РАЗ О ВЕРЕ И МИЛОСТИ

"Для того, чтобы человеку познать истинную веру, ему нужно прежде всего на время отказаться от той веры,
в которую он слепо верил, и проверить разумом всё то, чему его с детства научили".
Л. Толстой

 Темой этих размышлений вслух будет вера. Во что, зачем и почему мы верим? Чем слепая вера отличается от веры осознанной? Как вера появляется и почему исчезает? Какова ее природа и как сделать так, чтобы искорка веры, некогда осветившая нашу жизнь, никогда не погасла, чтобы она разгоралась все больше и больше до тех пор, пока в ее огне не сгорят все накопленные нами ложные представления о жизни?

Мы видели, как скептически настроенный, недоверчивый человек в какой-то момент вдруг отбрасывает все свои сомнения и загорается чистой верой, вселяющей энтузиазм в него самого и во всех, кто его окружает. И наоборот, порой можно видеть, как светящийся верой человек постепенно гаснет, мрачнеет, снедаемый сомнениями, и как пламя его энтузиазма превращается в едкий дым цинизма.
 Кришна говорит в "Бхагавад-гите": шраддха майа йам пурушо (17.3) - бытие человека соткано из веры. Я есть то, во что я верю. Вера пронизывает всю нашу жизнь. Все, что мы делаем, зиждется на осознанной или неосознанной вере, пропитавшей наше сознание.

Любопытно, что примерно так же определяет веру и Лев Толстой: "Вера - это знание того, что такое человек и для чего он живет на свете. И такая вера была и есть у всех разумных людей". Что бы ни делал человек, он свято верит в свою правоту, и постулаты этой веры, как правило, заложенные в нас еще в раннем детстве, а то и раньше, прочно вплетены в ткань нашей жизни.

По сути дела, сменить веру - значит поменять самого себя. Что заставляет человека резко поменять свою веру? Почему вдруг человек бросает все, чем жил раньше, и переворачивает всю свою жизнь?

Такая перемена всегда начинается с сомнения. Верить просто. Верить можно по инерции, слепо, не отдавая себе отчета в том, во что и почему мы верим. Сомневаться сложнее. Большинство людей слишком ленивы, чтобы поставить под сомнение правильность своей веры, ибо сомнения требуют внутренней работы и напряжения сил. Но, к счастью, все мы смертны.

Неотвратимость смерти - вот главный источник сомнений, заставляющих людей менять свою жизнь. Если бы не страх смерти, вселяющий сомнение в незыблемость и истинность бытия, инертный человек никогда бы не стал ничего менять в своей жизни. Именно страх перед неминуемым концом чаще всего заставляет человека пускаться на духовные поиски. И тот же страх иногда уводит его с духовного пути, заставляя его судорожно искать смысл жизни в чувственных наслаждениях. Перспектива смерти, о которой обычно люди предпочитают не помнить и не говорить, в какой-то момент по милости Господа вдруг становится щемяще-ясной, и человеку волей-неволей приходится пересмотреть постулаты и ценности, на которых зиждется его жизнь. Однако сомневаются многие, но далеко не все из них принимают сознание Кришны. Почему?

Мы никогда не сможем ответить на этот вопрос, если не примем во внимание фактор беспричинной милости великого преданного.

И вера, и способность сомневаться - это функции разума, буддхи. Поэтому сознание Кришны называют буддхи-йогой - путем духовного разума, или духовной деятельности. Внезапная перемена веры - это акт разума, и иногда вмешательство разума в наши дела воспринимается как нечто сверхъестественное, как мистический акт вдохновения. Именно разум устанавливает системы координат, в которых действует ум (манас), неспособный сам устанавливать постулаты веры. Ум годится только на логические операции в пределах заданной системы координат. Датский философ С. Кьеркьегор называет явление резкой перемены системы жизненных постулатов "скачком веры". Когда речь идет о вопросах веры, выбор, перед которым ставит нас жизнь, настолько фундаментален, что сами логические обоснования этого выбора бывают поставлены на кон. Мы выбираем между различными наборами аксиом, которые должны принять на веру, и у нас нет абсолютно никаких логических оснований для того, чтобы предпочесть один набор аксиом другому. Иначе говоря, человек меняет свою веру не путем логических умозаключений. На основании голой логики никому невозможно доказать существование Бога. Сначала по милости Кришны с человеком должно случиться что-то, что расшатает его веру и заставит усомниться в истинности постулатов, на которых зиждилось его бытие. Именно в этот критический момент, когда почва привычных представлений уходит у нас из-под ног и разум наш колеблется, милость чистого преданного может заронить семя истинной, духовной веры в наше сердце.

Так атеист внезапно становится верующим, грешник - праведником, падший - святым, обыватель - преданным. И точно так же, когда мы по той или иной причине мы лишаемся милости великого преданного, этот процесс может повернуться вспять, и верующий снова превращается в атеиста, праведник - в грешника, святой - в падшего, а преданный - в обывателя.

Во что же верим мы, вайшнавы? Каков наш Символ Веры ? Кришнадас Кавирадж в "Чайтанья-чаритамрите" (Мадхья, 22.62) определяет шраддху, духовную веру следующим образом: 

шраддха-шабде ѕ вишваса кахе судридха нишчайа
кришне бхакти каиле сарва-карма крита хайа 

"Тому, кто с любовью служит Кришне, не нужно заниматься ничем другим, ибо одним служением Кришне можно достичь результатов любой другой деятельности. Непоколебимая вера в это, помогающая преданному служению, называется шраддхой".

Он описывает главный постулат нашей веры, цитируя знаменитый стих из "Шримад-Бхагаватам" (4.31.14): "Поливая водой корень дерева, мы снабжаем энергией ствол, большие и маленькие ветви и все остальные части дерева, а отправляя в желудок пищу, даем силу органам чувств и другим частям тела. Подобно этому, просто поклоняясь Верховному Господу и преданно служа Ему, человек удовлетворяет всех полубогов". Иначе говоря, вера в сознании Кришны - это вера в то, что преданное служение самодостаточно: нужно просто служить Кришне, духовному учителю и вайшнавам. Все остальное приложится. Или, как перефразирует это утверждение в одном из комментариев к "Шримад-Бхагаватам" (2.1.10) Шрила Прабхупада: "Преданным Господа считается тот, кто искренне верит, что, став Его преданным, получит все необходимое для духовной жизни". Другими словами, преданность, по крайней мере на начальном этапе, - это вера в преданность.

Из этих определений следует, что бхакти, любовь к Богу, и шраддха, вера, до определенной степени являются синонимами. Вера на начальном этапе - это интеллектуальное принятие неких истин (душа вечна, Бог есть, я Его слуга и т.д.), но в высшем смысле этого слова вера - это атрибут души. По мере углубления вера должна превращаться в духовные переживания, то есть претворяться в духовный опыт, затрагивая все более и более глубокие слои нашего существа. Высшая религия, бхагавад-бхакти, полностью преображает человека, и шастры гласят, что ее источником является духовная вера, парамартхика-шраддха ѕ высшая форма веры.

Нужно всегда помнить, насколько редка такая вера в этом мире. Резонно спросить, почему такая вера столь редка? Если в основе ее лежит Абсолютная Истина, то почему так мало людей верит в эту истину? Попробуем объяснить и это. Философия сознания Кришны представляет собой абсолютно целостную, законченную систему, практически не оставляющую места для наших и чужих фантазий, как бы мы к ним ни были привязаны. Любой человек, сталкивающийся с сознанием Кришны, оказывается перед очень сложным выбором: все или ничего. Кришна смиренно просит в "Бхагавад-гите" (9.26): "Предложи Мне листок, цветок, плод или немного воды", - но на самом деле Он хочет, чтобы мы целиком посвятили служению Ему свой ум, тело и речь. Немудрено, что лишь немногие отваживаются сделать выбор в пользу сознания Кришны. Как говорил Шрила Прабхупада: "Торговец бриллиантами не может рассчитывать, что к нему выстроится очередь".

Но когда такая вера все же появляется у человека, нужно понимать, что возникла она только по беспричинной милости Господа или Его преданного. Главным источником этой веры является чистая, неоскверненная трансцендентная вибрация, исходящая от святого человека (садху) в форме его слов, мыслей, рассказов о Кришне, проповеди и т.д. И чем чище человек, тем сильнее преображающее воздействие его слов, тем надежнее укореняется в его слушателях семя духовной веры. Бхактйа санджатайа бхактйа : источником бхакти может быть только бхакти - либо бхакти, живущая в сердце чистого преданного, либо бхакти, проявленная в практике бхакти, садхане.

Те, у кого вера в преданное служение появилась, должны тщательно оберегать ее от всех посягательств извне, по крайней мере до тех пор, пока она не окрепнет. Это наш священный долг перед самим собой. В каком-то смысле, появление духовной веры в очерствевшем сердце материалиста - это чудо и редкая удача, и, стало быть, к вере этой нужно относиться с трепетом и благоговением.

В зависимости от того, насколько глубоко верит человек в путь преданного служения, его называют начинающим преданным (каништхой), зрелым преданным (мадхьямой) или совершенным преданным (уттамой).

Вначале, когда вера преданного еще не окрепла, ему может казаться, что одного преданного служения еще недостаточно для того, чтобы быть счастливым в этом мире. По наивности своей, начинающий вайшнав иногда думает: "Преданное служение у меня уже есть. Но все же чего-то не хватает. Наверное, денег, или, может быть, знаний (кармы, гьяны, йоги, аюрведы или астрологии, а чаще всего просто секса)".

Как правило, такой преданный верит в своего гуру, но вера его фанатична, и в учителе он видит не живое олицетворение духа служения Богу и преданным, а своего кумира, объект слепого поклонения, мистического спасителя и искупителя всех его прошлых и будущих грехов. Вера каништхи в гуру - это чаще всего культ его личности, и, как всякий культ, эта вера кажется нерушимой, хотя, в сущности, у нее нет прочного фундамента. Поэтому Рупа Госвами называет веру неофита комала-шраддха , что значит вера, мягкая, как пластилин. Вайшнав-неофит как следует не знает священных писаний, которые могли бы укрепить его веру, не силен в логике и не ценит общество преданных, посвятивших свою жизнь кришна-катхе. Поэтому неофит пытается оградить свою веру хрупкой броней фанатизма: для укрепления своей веры неофиту нужен враг. Но, в сущности, он беззащитен перед собственным умом и дурными влияниями извне.

Жесткая, и в то же время хрупкая вера неофита мучит его самого и людей, его окружающих. Но, чтобы проникнуть в суть чистого учения Чайтаньи Махапрабху, наша вера должна обрести гибкую твердость, выраженную в Его словах: тринад апи суничена, тарор апи сахишнуна, аманина манадена . Эти качества отличают мадхьяму от каништхи. Чтобы стать мадхьяма-адхикари, неофиту нужно обрести веру в шастры и путь, проложенный ачарьями прошлого, и обрести ее можно только в процессе общения с преданными. Только садху-санга укрепляет веру каништхи и помогает ему стать мадхьямой. Мадхьяма привязан к духу, а не букве священных писаний. Его вера не нуждается во врагах, она самодостаточна и непоколебима (дридха-шраддхаван) , даже несмотря на то, что его знание священных писаний не всеобъемлюще. Когда же к его вере прибавляется доскональное знание священных писаний, полученное от духовного учителя, она укрепляется еще больше. Так мадхьяма становится уттамой.

Уттама-адхикари обладает одним уникальным качеством, по которому его легко узнать, - все, что так или иначе связано с ним, обретает способность пробуждать веру в сердцах других. Об этом говорит Шрила Бхактивинода Тхакур: уттама-адхикари можно распознать по его способности давать сознание Кришны множеству падших душ.

Теперь попытаемся перевести эти положения с языка теоретических выкладок на язык реалий нашей жизни. Откуда взялась наша вера в сознание Кришны? Для подавляющего большинства из нас главным источником этой веры является общение со Шрилой Прабхупадой, живущим в своих книгах. Вера, которую он закладывает в нас - это вера в путь преданного служения и в могущество святого имени Кришны. Пожалуй, ни один другой ачарья за всю историю Гаудия-сампрадаи своими книгами не пробуждал такую сильную веру в сердцах такого количества людей. Это проявление беспричинной милости великого вайшнава. Элементарная логика подсказывает, что он относится к категории уттама-бхакт высшего порядка. Впрочем, всегда найдутся люди, которые станут оспаривать это. В свое время Шриле Прабхупаде приходилось выслушивать критику своих духовных братьев, а сейчас, как это ни прискорбно, это делают даже некоторые из тех, кто получил семя своей веры от него самого.

Та же самая элементарная логика, основанная на священных писаниях, подводит нас к еще одному выводу: уттама-адхикари не может ошибаться, ибо все, что он делает, делает за него Сам Кришна - он всего лишь послушный инструмент в Его руках. Кришна шакти вина нахе тара правартана - "Не имея особых полномочий Кришны невозможно проповедовать Его послание" . К сожалению, недостаток веры и понимания положения Шрилы Прабхупады заставляет кое-кого сомневаться и в этом.

Разные вайшнавы по-разному строят свои отношения со Шрилой Прабхупадой. Каништхи неизбежно будут пытаться создать культ личности Прабхупады, чтобы потом, при малейшей перемене курса, самим же развенчивать созданный ими культ. Зрелые преданные смогут оценить по-настоящему то, что сделал Шрила Прабхупада и преклониться перед ним. Но только преданные высочайшего уровня, уттама-адхикари, способны до конца понять масштаб его личности. То есть, чтобы понять Шрилу Прабхупаду, нужно стать мадхьяма- или уттама-бхактой, а для этого, как мы уже говорили, нам необходима милость Шрилы Прабхупады. Это один из парадоксов бхакти: понять великого преданного можно только по его же милости: бхактйа санджатайа бхактйа.

Однако ясно одно: на каком бы уровне преданного служения мы ни находились, чтобы продвигаться вперед, чтобы из каништхи превратиться в мадхьяму, а из мадхьямы - в уттаму, мы должны стараться укрепить некогда возникшую в нашем сердце веру в Шрилу Прабхупаду и его слова. Наш долг - холить ее и лелеять, то есть стараться избегать общения со всеми, кто вольно или невольно может растоптать этот нежный росток, и искать общества тех, кто его укрепит, то есть тех, чья вера в Шрилу Прабхупаду непоколебима. Асадху - это любой, кто топчет и расшатывает нашу веру, в какие бы одежды он ни рядился, а настоящий садху - тот, кто ее укрепляет.

Не так давно у меня состоялся разговор с одним из учеников Шрилы Прабхупады, санньяси и гуру ИСККОН. Тема разговора была достаточно актуальной: Гаудия-матх и наши отношения с его представителями. Мой собеседник близко знает всех нынешних ачарьев из числа учеников и последователей Шрилы Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати и поддерживает со всеми ними очень теплые и почтительные отношения. Фраза, которую он обронил, поразила меня как гром - в ней одной содержался ответ на множество вопросов, которые мучили меня в последнее время. Он сказал: "Я полагаю, что у меня есть полное право любить всех этих вайшнавов и искренне преклоняться перед ними, и право это останется у меня до тех пор, пока эти отношения не будут мешать моей верности Шриле Прабхупаде и его миссии".

Так вера превращается в верность, а верность - в преданность. Самым ценным, что у нас есть - своей верой - мы обязаны Шриле Прабхупаде, и все, что мешает нашей верности ему и его миссии, в конечном счете будет мешать нашей преданности Кришне.

Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур в книге "Шри Кришна, Верховный Бог" перечисляет восемнадцать препятствий, встающих на пути преданного, которые "оскверняют чистую любовь и приводят его к оскорблениям". Из них к нашей теме имеет непосредственное отношение самое первое искушение, подстерегающее нас на духовном пути. "Первое препятствие - это встреча с псевдо-гуру. Лже-гуру - это не кто иной как, демоница Путана, предлагающая свою отравленную грудь, чтобы убить Кришну, только что родившегося в очистившемся сознании души. Праведные люди, уже вступившие на путь любовного служения Господу, должны размышлять о появлении ведьмы Путаны во Врадже. Это поможет им устранить со своего пути первое препятствие - избежать встречи с ложным духовным учителем. Гуру - это либо внешнее, либо внутреннее проявление духовного Пастыря. Душа, находящаяся в состоянии полной сосредоточенности, абсолютном самадхи, и есть Гуру обусловленной души. Иначе говоря, человек, принимающий руководство своего рассудка и пытающийся своим умом научиться тому, как нужно поклоняться Богу, неизбежно окажется в объятиях лже-гуру". Задержитесь немного и подумайте над этими словами. Сарасвати Тхакур говорит нам: когда мы отворачиваемся от человека, целиком посвятившего себя служению Кришне, и начинаем в своих поисках Абсолютной Истины полагаться на собственный рассудок, наша встреча с лже-гуру становится неизбежной. Далее Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур более подробно объясняет признаки истинного гуру и признаки лже-учителей. "...Человек, с помощью которого можно понять абсолютную реальность поклонения Богу, и есть гуру, проявленный вовне. Истинный гуру - это тот, кто сам осознал реальность любовного преданного служения и кто объясняет покорному ученику истины, касающиеся summum bonum (Высшего Блага), принимая во внимание уровень и потребности своего ученика. Тот же, кто берется учить других, не познав природы любовной преданности Богу, или тот, кто сам познал суть пути преданности, но дает наставления своим ученикам, не принимая во внимание того, насколько они способны усвоить эти истины, - лже-гуру. От руководства такого гуру нужно во что бы то ни стало отказаться".

Мы видим здесь описание знакомого синдрома: самонадеянность непокорного ученика заставляет его чересчур полагаться на собственный разум и в конце концов приводит к лже-гуру, а лже-гуру, олицетворяемый ведьмой Путаной, пытается накормить его отравленным молоком своих наставлений. Любопытны две категории лже-учителей, выделенные Бхактисиддхантой Сарасвати: 1) те, кто пытается учить любви к Богу, не избавившись от эгоизма и не сосредоточив все свои помыслы на служении Господу, и 2) те, кто учит других, не учитывая реального уровня своих последователей и пытаясь им дать больше того, чем они могут "вместить". Особенно интересна вторая категория "лже-гуру" - это могут быть очень возвышенные вайшнавы, но, так как приходящие к ним люди руководствуются ложными мотивами и зачастую представлениями о собственной исключительности и избранности, такие вайшнавы вольно или невольно начинают играть в жизни своих восторженных поклонников роль лже-учителей.

Оглядевшись вокруг, нетрудно увидеть рядом преданных, о которых говорит Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур. Шрила Прабхупада, безусловно, является образцом сосредоточенности и погруженности в преданное служение. Его наставления, тщательно учитывающие уровень аудитории, внимающей ему, выводят человека на прямой путь, ведущий к враджа-бхакти, любви, которую испытывают к Кришне обитатели Вриндавана. Кто, как не он, с огромной силой внушает "абсолютную реальность поклонения Богу"? Но мы видим вокруг себя, как люди отказываются от чистых наставлений Шрилы Прабхупады, некогда приведших их на путь преданного служения, и одни из них выбирают в качестве своих духовных поводырей людей, учащих тривиальному эгоизму в эзотерической упаковке, а другие, движимые чувством собственной избранности и исключительности, начинают искать учителей, способных научить их "возвышенным истинам, недоступным для обычных преданных, не накопивших достаточного запаса благочестия". И те, и другие руководствуются при этом не столько желанием безоговорочно принять высший авторитет человека, полностью погруженного в служение Шри Кришне, сколько собственным рассудком или сантиментами, которым они привыкли слепо доверять.

Мы выделили в словах Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати эпитет "покорный" (submissive), определяющий существенное качество ученика. Человек, лишенный этого качества, самонадеянно пытается выбрать себе гуру, не понимая, что на самом деле это гуру должен выбрать его. Вот что говорит по этому поводу Гоур Говинда Свами: "Мы пытаемся все мерить своим аршином. Мы мерим Бога. Мы мерим гуру. Мы пытаемся увидеть Бога или гуру своими несовершенными чувствами. Поэтому наши ачарьи и шастры говорят, что гуру - это драшта, "тот, кто видит", а мы должны поставить себя в положение объекта его созерцания (дришта).(…). Вы считаете себя созерцателем, а гуру и Бога - объектом вашего созерцания. Нет! Реальность прямо противоположна. Не вы должны во что бы то ни стало увидеть гуру и Бога, а они - вас". Иначе говоря, Кришна и Шрила Прабхупада некогда призрели нас, бросив на нас свой милостивый взгляд и заронив в наше сердце веру, но мы в гордыне своей пытаемся найти или узреть кого-то еще.

Гуру значит "тяжелый". Своей "тяжестью" гуру отбивает у своих учеников вкус к легковесному и ничего не значащему общению в этом мире, но тяжесть нужна ему еще и для того, чтобы он мог раскрошить монументальное эго людей, обращающихся к нему за помощью. Однако очень часто люди ищут гуру не для того, чтобы избавиться от монолита своего эго, а для того, чтобы укрепить это эго и подтвердить свое право на него. И, разумеется, Кришна посылает им того, кто их эго укрепит и своим авторитетом "освятит" их врожденную склонность к оскорблениям.

Мы молим здесь о милости быть понятыми правильно. Мы никого не хотим обидеть или задеть, ни на кого не указываем пальцем. Единственное, чего мы хотим, - это чтобы наши читатели снова вспомнили о том, что сделал для нас Шрила Прабхупада. Вспомнили, как некогда он по своей беспричинной милости заронил в наши сердца семя веры, как потом щедро поливал это семя водой своих наставлений. Как благодаря ему по крупицам копилось в нашем сердце духовное знание и укреплялся духовный разум. Как он вел нас по этому пути и утешал в минуты отчаяния, как щедро и незаслуженно дарил нам драгоценные минуты духовных прозрений и часы глубокой, неподдельной духовной радости, как он гнал нас, одержимых желанием поделиться этой радостью с другими, на улицу, к людям. Он - наш Пастырь и Поводырь, душа, "находящаяся в состоянии полной сосредоточенности, абсолютном самадхи", идеальный гуру, посланный нам Самим Господом Чайтаньей, живое воплощение Его милости. Отвернувшись от Поводыря, легко сбиться с пути. Вернуться на путь гораздо труднее.

Подумаем над печальной притчей. "Жил рабочий в городе и отделался и пошел домой. На выходе встретился ему прохожий. И сказал прохожий: "Пойдем вместе, мне туда же, и я дорогу хорошо знаю". Рабочий поверил, и пошли они вместе.

Прошли они час, два, и кажется рабочему, что дорога не та, по которой он шел в город. И говорит он: "Помнится, не та эта дорога". А прохожий говорит: "Это самая настоящая, короткая дорога. Верь мне, я хорошо знаю". Послушался рабочий и пошел за ним. И чем дальше шел, тем хуже и хуже становилась дорога, и всё труднее и труднее было идти. И прожил и проел рабочий всё, что заработал, и всё не было дома. Но чем дальше он шел, тем всё больше он верил, и под конец сам уверился, что дорога настоящая. А уверился он потому, что не хотелось назад ворочаться и всё надеялся, что и по этой дойдет. И забрел рабочий далеко-далеко от дома и долго бедствовал".

Мало ли мы бедствовали, скитаясь далеко-далеко от нашего дома? Спаситель падших, Господь Чайтанья великодушно послал нам встречу со Шрилой Прабхупадой - лучшим поводырем, знающим дорогу домой. Это редкая удача. Стоит ли легкомысленно менять ее на что-то другое?

Теперь мне хотелось бы поставить перед собой еще один вопрос и самому же попытаться ответить на него. Зачем Кришна создал ситуацию, в которой у многих и многих преданных вера пошатнулась или подверглась серьезным испытаниям?

Было бы самонадеянным считать, что на такой вопрос можно дать исчерпывающий ответ. Любым Своим действием Кришна достигает сразу множества целей. Но один из многих ответов на этот вопрос мог бы быть таким: Кришна хочет, чтобы наша вера перестала быть слепой.

Как мы говорили в начале статьи, шаг, который некогда совершил любой преданный, был очень смелым. Мы пересмотрели все постулаты, на которых зиждилась наша жизнь и по беспричинной милости Шрилы Прабхупады сделали выбор в пользу сознания Кришны. Однако очень часто мы не понимаем, что сделанный нами некогда выбор нужно подтверждать ежедневно, ежечасно и ежеминутно. Вполне естественная для человека Кали-юги попытка избежать необходимости делать выбор и отключить разум приводит к слепой вере и слепому следованию. На санскрите это называется гаддалика-срота-нйайа - логика стада баранов. Бараны предпочитают не думать, зачем и почему они идут за своим предводителем. Утомительные размышления мешают им мирно щипать траву и портят пищеварение. Однако сознание Кришны требует от нас напряженной и непрерывной работы разума - поэтому наш путь называется буддхи-йогой. Вера, не подкрепленная постоянной работой разума, слепа. Чтобы вернуться к Кришне, нужно полностью разбудить свое ленивое, нежащееся в полудреме сознание. Разбуженное сознание называется пурна-викачита-четаса, и только оно может привести нас в духовный мир. На Вайкунтху невозможно прийти стадом. Кришне не нужна слепая вера. Некоторые христиане говорят: я уверовал и потому спасен! Духовный путь такого человека начинается с акта веры, но на нем же и кончается. Таким людям кажется, что спасение гарантировано им благодаря мистическому акту "вступления в веру" (будь то крещение или инициация). Но Кришна хочет, чтобы вера наша стала глубокой, осознанной и непоколебимой. А что для этого нужно? Ответ на этот вопрос вынесен в эпиграф: "Для того, чтобы человеку познать истинную веру, ему нужно прежде всего на время отказаться от той веры, в которую он слепо верил, и проверить разумом всё то, чему его с детства научили".

Кришна будит нас. Кришна хочет, чтобы мы на время отказались от той веры, в которую слепо верили, и разумом проверили все то, чему нас научили. Он смотрит на нас, Он надеется на то, что мы подтвердим некогда сделанный нами выбор, но в конце концов выбор остается за нами...

---
Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами - президент Центра Обществ Сознания Кришны в России"

----------


## михаил

Харе Кришна! А как выбрать духовное имя?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Харе Кришна! А как выбрать духовное имя?


Имя ученику дает духовный учитель.

----------


## Николай108

> В любом случае духовный учитель принимает ТОЛЬКО по рекомендации местных лидеров. Иначе никак.


А как-же свобода получения шикшы, выраженная в семинаре Шиварамы Махараджа, прочитанного в конце 90-х в Москве?

----------


## vijitatma das

> А как-же свобода получения шикшы, выраженная в семинаре Шиварамы Махараджа, прочитанного в конце 90-х в Москве?


Шикша - на здоровье. Никто не может запретить Вам получать чьи-либо наставления (разве что духовный учитель, у которого Вы получили инициацию). А вот дикша - да.

----------


## Николай108

Получается, мы не доверяем дикша-гуру свободно принимать учеников. А вот президентам ятр доверяем больше.

----------


## vijitatma das

> Получается, мы не доверяем дикша-гуру свободно принимать учеников. А вот президентам ятр доверяем больше.


Духовному учителю положено испытывать искренность ученика, прежде чем давать ему посвящение, ибо посвящение - это огромная ответственность. В традиционном ведическом обществе духовный учитель мог лично наблюдать за тем, насколько ученик следует его наставлениям - и, соответственно, определять его готовность к инициации. В реалиях нашего времени гуру, как правило, лишены возможности лично следить за поведением кандидата в ученики, поскольку постоянно путешествуют и не остаются нигде надолго. Эта ответственность и ложится на плечи президентов ятр. Они (в идеале) должны следить за тем, чтобы человек занимался духовной практикой, приходил на программы в храме, участвовал в жизни общины, тем самым подтверждая свою готовность серьезно предаться гуру.

Шрила Прабхупада так говорил об этом: "Поэтому, прежде чем признать человека своим гуру, нужно, по меньшей мере, год слушать то, что он говорит. И когда вы уверены: “Да, он действительно гуру, который может учить меня”, - вы можете принять его. Не делайте это по прихоти. Бывает, кто-то ходит ко мне три дня, а потом я слышу: “Прабхупада, дайте ему посвящение”. Подобное нужно прекратить. Почему? Посмотрите сначала, подходит ли он для того, чтобы стать учеником, и только потом рекомендуйте его. В противном случае, не нужно этого делать..."

----------


## Николай108

> Духовному учителю положено испытывать искренность ученика...


Если бы духовные учителя САМИ просили бы президентов ятр (или других старших преданных) оказывать им помощь, то я бы принял Ваши доводы. Но они ЛИШЕНЫ такого выбора, или попросту говоря заставлены действовать так (это кстати очевидно). И разговор не о том, есть ли у них выбор (????) а о том почему этого выбора нет.

----------


## vijitatma das

> Если бы духовные учителя САМИ просили бы президентов ятр (или других старших преданных) оказывать им помощь, то я бы принял Ваши доводы.


Духовные учителя действуют так, как говорил Шрила Прабхупада. Он сам показывал пример этого.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Если бы духовные учителя САМИ просили бы президентов ятр (или других старших преданных) оказывать им помощь, то я бы принял Ваши доводы. Но они ЛИШЕНЫ такого выбора, или попросту говоря заставлены действовать так (это кстати очевидно). И разговор не о том, есть ли у них выбор (????) а о том почему этого выбора нет.


Духовные учителя сами просят президентов  и других лидеров рекомендовать им кандидатов.

----------


## Николай108

> Духовные учителя действуют так, как говорил Шрила Прабхупада. Он сам показывал пример этого.


Шрила Прабхупада нигде и никогда не говорил, что будущие гуру ИСККОН *обязаны* перед принятием кого-нибудь в ученики проверять наличие у них рекомендации. Пожалуйста, не искажайте Прабхупаду и не путайте его наставления с законами Джи-Би-Си.



> Духовные учителя сами просят президентов  и других лидеров рекомендовать им кандидатов.


Это противоречит смыслу вот этого высказывания:


> В любом случае духовный учитель принимает ТОЛЬКО по рекомендации местных лидеров. Иначе никак.


Кому из Вас мне верить?

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

С нас требовали бумажку,когда получали инициацию,дело Было В Кришна Баларам Мандире.Наш гуру рекомендовал сам нас,но  к ягье всё равно не допускали,пока бумаженцию с печатью не подадим.Пришлось  по факсу высылать эту расписку от президента храма.Вот такая аскеза.В сатья йугу под водой сидели по 100 тыщ лет ,а в Кали йугу бумажек море надо пережить.

И ,кстати,мы обеты устно давали ,а потом ещё письменно на бумаге в 2 экз,гурумахарадж так просил,он сказал ,что в наше греховное время люди больше ответственны ,если  подпись свою  ставят.

----------


## vijitatma das

> Шрила Прабхупада нигде и никогда не говорил, что будущие гуру ИСККОН *обязаны* перед принятием кого-нибудь в ученики проверять наличие у них рекомендации.


Если учитель хорошо знает ученика, рекомендация не нужна. А если нет - то обязательна. Когда у Шрилы Прабхупады стало много учеников, он принимал их по рекомендации старших (президентов, ДБС и т.п.). Так он показал пример остальным.




> Это противоречит смыслу вот этого высказывания:
> Кому из Вас мне верить?


Оба высказывания - об одном и том же.

----------


## Николай108

> Если учитель хорошо знает ученика, рекомендация не нужна. А если нет - то обязательна.


И кто же это решает, как гуру знает своего ученика? Президент храма? ))) Вообще-то какое-то хождение вокруг да около. Рекомендация может быть или обязательной или желательной - третьего не дано.
Есть цитата Враджендра Кумара пр., где он чётко говорит об обязательности.



> Оба высказывания - об одном и том же.


Ну да, тема одна, только мнения противоположные.

----------


## Alex

А в Гуадия-Матхах всё также? с бумагами, рекоммендациями?

----------


## vijitatma das

> И кто же это решает, как гуру знает своего ученика? Президент храма?


Это, простите, объективная истина. Например, если гуру видит этого человека впервые - как он может быть уверен, что тот искренне следует духовной практике и готов следовать ей до конца жизни? На это и нужны кураторы, президенты и т.п., которые уже знают этого кандидата, постоянно общаются с ним и т.п. Вы против принципа, установленного Шрилой Прабхупадой?



> Рекомендация может быть или обязательной или желательной - третьего не дано.


Наличие правила не исключает возможности исключений.



> Ну да, тема одна, только мнения противоположные.


Я не заметил: 
"Духовные учителя сами просят президентов и других лидеров рекомендовать им кандидатов".
"Духовный учитель принимает ТОЛЬКО по рекомендации местных лидеров. Иначе никак".

Духовные учителя сами просят лидеров давать им рекомендации и принимают учеников только так. Смысл тот же.

----------


## Мария

> С нас требовали бумажку,когда получали инициацию,дело Было В Кришна Баларам Мандире.Наш гуру рекомендовал сам нас,но  к ягье всё равно не допускали,пока бумаженцию с печатью не подадим.Пришлось  по факсу высылать эту расписку от президента храма.Вот такая аскеза.В сатья йугу под водой сидели по 100 тыщ лет ,а в Кали йугу бумажек море надо пережить.
> 
> И ,кстати,мы обеты устно давали ,а потом ещё письменно на бумаге в 2 экз,гурумахарадж так просил,он сказал ,что в наше греховное время люди больше ответственны ,если  подпись свою  ставят.


угу. вот именно поэтому так много критики в адрес ИСККОНа

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> угу. вот именно поэтому так много критики в адрес ИСККОНа


Ну пусть критикуют.Собаки лают,а караван идёт.

----------


## Alex

с письменными обетами и подписями вообще какое-то не знаю как назвать..как ещё и не исчезает у учеников энтузиазм, когда их будущий учитель предлагает подписать бумагу. может моё сознание до такой степени осквернено, что я мне совсем это не нравится. но, тем не менее, скажите, в Гаудия-Матхах так же бумажно?

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Да не наверно.Идите в Матх,там всё легко и просто.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

А желание не исчезает.С нас вообще мало требуют 4 и 16 ФСЁ.Ничего сложного и именно в этом подпись и ставим.
Раньше испытания по круче были.Ученик -реальный слуга  со всеми вытекающими.Т.е. уборщик туалета,собиратель дров,поисковик денег и еды,и полностью  смиренно это делалось.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Если человек не готов даже к минимальным испытаниям, для получения инициациии, то может быть ему вообще не стоит получать инициацию, значит он просто вообще не понимает, что это такое. 

Или как уже говорилось, пусть идет туда, где инициации раздают всем подряд не ставя никаких условий (ибо просто нужны последователи, любой ценой).

Шрила Прабхупада хотел чтобы в ИСККОН инициация давалась кандидату лишь после обучения основам философии и практики сознания Кришны.

Систему сдачи экзаменов перед инициацией, получения рекомендаций от президентов и других лидеров установил сам Шрила Прабхупада.

Ради достижения мирских целей люди готовы учиться по 10 лет, сдавать кучу экзаменов и т.д., но при этом ужасно возмущаются, что в духовной жизни нужно учиться? Поразительно.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> угу. вот именно поэтому так много критики в адрес ИСККОНа


Критиковать могут кого угодно и как угодно. Однако, никто из критиков не может повторить то, что сделал Шрила Прабхупада и его последователи - распространить Движение сознания Кришны по всему миру.

Основатель нашего Движения установил определенные принципы, и как бы кто ни критиковал  нас за это, наш долг как последователей Шрилы Прабхупады следовать его наставлениям.

----------


## Мария

> с письменными обетами и подписями вообще какое-то не знаю как назвать..как ещё и не исчезает у учеников энтузиазм, когда их будущий учитель предлагает подписать бумагу. может моё сознание до такой степени осквернено, что я мне совсем это не нравится. но, тем не менее, скажите, в Гаудия-Матхах так же бумажно?


а в чем принципиальная разница между ИСККОНом и учением  других  последователей Тхакура?
я так понимаю, это все -гаудия -вайшнавизм.  :smilies:

----------


## Alex

> Ради достижения мирских целей люди готовы учиться по 10 лет, сдавать кучу экзаменов и т.д., но при этом ужасно возмущаются, что в духовной жизни нужно учиться? Поразительно.


 Спасибо Вам и *Nada-bindu-vidharini dd* за отрезвляющие примеры.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Дак это Анируддха написал,а не я.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> Да, но ведь мы хотим, чтобы "собаки" присоеденились к "каравану"?


 Лично мне-усё равно.

----------


## Alex

> Дак это Анируддха написал,а не я.


Вы сказали о том, каким предполагается смирением обладать.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> А что Вас тогда в духовной жизни интересует (вопрос без подвоха)?


Вам -не скажу:-)Вообще никому не скажу(чтоб обидно не было)

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> Вы сказали о том, каким предполагается смирением обладать.


 Это не я.то в Шикшаштаке написано,стих 3.

----------


## Alex

> Это не я.то в Шикшаштаке написано,стих 3.


 Сначала Шишкаштака, а потом Вы)

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> А я вот иногда смотрю на поведение некоторых преданных, желающих всем давать наставления, и, вот чесно, даже в духовный мир из-за них не хочу. Хотя и знаю, что до духовного мира им ещё далековато.


 Верно,не стоит расстраиваться,нам  до Духовного мира далеко и мы исправимся по пути  в лучшую сторону.

----------


## Мария

Харе Кришна. можно, все-таи, ответить на мой вопрос. в чем принципиальная разница между ИСККОНом и учением других последователей Тхакура?

----------


## Aniruddha das

> харе кришна. можно, все-таи, ответить на мой вопрос. в чем принципиальная разница между искконом и учением других последователей тхакура?


разница есть организационная. немного разные приоритеты у разных организаций последователей шрилы бхактисиддханты сарасвати тхакура. также в исккон реализован замысел бхактисиддханты сарасвати тхакура о коллегиальным управлением духовной организацией. шрила бхактисиддханта сарасвати тхакур завещал своим ученикам после своего ухода руководить гаудия матхом сообща, не назначая одного ачарью. однако это наставление было нарушено, и единый некогда гаудия матх распался на множество частей. шрила прабхупада установил в исккон принцип завещанный шрилой бхактисиддхантой сарасвати - принцип коллегиального управления, учредив gbc как высший управляющий орган исккон.

с точки зрения учения нет различий. и исккон и многочисленные гаудия матхи принадлежат к одной и той же бхахма мадхава гаудия сарасвата сампрадайе. однако в разных организациях существуют различные духовные стандарты и могут отличаться требования к кандидатам  на инициацию, например.  в некоторых матхах достаточно обещать повторять ежедневно хотя бы 4 круга, чтобы получить инициацию.  

исккон - самая многочисленная и стабильная организация среди всех организаций последователей бхактисиддханты сарасвати тхакура.  также исккон наиболее последовательно и систематически распространяет учения шри чайтаньи махапрабху посредством распространения духовной литературы и другими методами. в исккон делается упор на проповедь сознания кришны.  другие организации гаудия сарасвата вайшнавов не всегда также активны в этом аспекте.

----------


## Aniruddha das

А в опровержение заблуждения, что якобы Шрила Прабхупада не устанавливал системы сдачи экзаменов и получения рекомендаций для получения инициации, вот слова самого Шрилы Прабхупады:

"We have got so many books now and I want all of my disciples to read them carefully. Soon we shall be instituting Bhakti-sastri examinations and all brahmanas will have to pass. So utilize whatever time you find to make a thorough study of my books. Then all your questions will be answered.” (SPL to Upendra, 7th January, 1976) 

"У нас есть столько книг, и я хочу, чтобы все мои ученики внимательно их читали. Вскоре мы введем экзамены Бхакти-шастри, и все брахманы должны будут сдавать их. Так что используй любое возможное время для основательного изучения моих книг. Тогда ты получишь ответы на все свои вопросы." 
(Письмо Упендре, 07.01.1976)

----------


## Aniruddha das

Read Bhagavad-gita As It Is very carefully, and we are going to hold an examination next year in January upon this book. I hope that you will be expert enough in this Krsna consciousness science to pass the examination and be awarded with the title of Bhakti-sastri, one who knows the principles of devotional service. So think over these matters discussed herein very carefully, and Krsna will help you in all respects." (SPL to Kanupriya, 15th January, 1969)

Читай Бхагавад-гиту как она есть очень внимательно, мы будем проводить экзамен по этой книге в следующем году в январе. Я надеюсь, что ты будешь достаточно сведущ в в этой науке сознания Кришны,  сможешь сдать экзамен и получишь титул Бхакти-шастри, того, кто знает принципы преданного служения. Подумай над тем, что здесь обсуждалось очень тщательно, и Кришна поможет тебе во всех отношениях. (Письмо Кануприе, 15.01.69)

76-01 "They must always keep clean, internally by chanting the Lords glories, and externally by regularly bathing. In addition they should regularly study Bhagavad-gita, The Nectar of Devotion, The Nectar of Instruction, lsopanisad and all the paperbacks because soon we shall be holding examinations based on these books for the brahmanas. Those who pass will be given the title Bhakti-sastri. Gail Bergerons spiritual name is Paratpara dasi. See that she chants minimum sixteen rounds daily and strictly follows the regulative principles." (SPL to Bahudaka, 11th January, 1976)

Они должны всегда поддерживать чистоту, внутренне - прославляя Господа, а внешне - регулярно омываясь. Плюс у этому они должны регулярно изучать Бхагавад-гиту, Нектар Преданности, Несктар наставлений, Ишопанишад и все маленькие книги, потому что скоро мы будем проводить экзамены для брахманов по этим книгам. Те, кто сдадут их, получат титул Бхакти-шастри.  (Письмо Бахудаку, 11.01.76)

68-01 "A first examination will be held some time next January on Bhagavad-gita As It Is, and those passing will have the degree of Bhakti-sastri. Next year we will hold an examination on Srimad-Bhagavatam, and the person who passes will have the title Bhakti-vaibhava. And the next year we shall hold an examination on Teachings of Lord Caitanya, The Nectar of Devotion and Vedanta-sutra, and those who will successfully pass will be awarded with the title of Bhakti-vedanta. By 1975, all of those who have passed all of the above examinations will be specifically empowered to initiate and increase the number of the Krsna consciousness population." (SPL to Kirtanananda, 12th January, 1968)

Первый экзамен будет проводится в следующем январе по Бхагавад-гите, и те, кто сдадут его получат степень Бхакти-шастри. В следующем году мы проведем экзамен по Шримад Бхагаватам, и те, кто сдадут его получат титул Бхакти-вайбхава. А еще через год мы проведем экзамен по Учению Господа Чайтаньи, Нектару Преданности и Веданта Сутре, и те, кто сдадут его успешно получают титул Бхакти-веданта. К 1975 году все те, кто сдадут эти выше упомянутые экзамены будут уполномоченны давать инициации и увеличивать число преданные сознания Кришны. (Письмо Киртанананде , 12.01.68)

----------


## Aniruddha das

76-01 "Bhakti-sastri, Bhakti-vaibhava, Bhakti-vedanta, and Bhakti-sarvabhauma. All our brahmanas and anyone wanting to become brahmana, will have to sit for examination once a year at Mayapur.
They will be expected to know Bhagavad-gita, Nectar of Devotion, The Nectar of Instruction, Sri Isopanisad, a book soon to be published on Deity worship, as well as all the small paperbacks. If they pass the examination they will be awarded Bhakti-sastri certificate. Sannyasis will be asked to sit for Bhakti-vaibhava examination which will include the first six cantos of Bhagavatam." (SPL to Tusta Krsna, 9th January, 1976)

Бхакти-шастри, Бхакти-вайбхава, Бхакти-веданта и Бхакти-сарвабхаума. Все наши брахманы и любой, кто хочет стать брахманом, должны будут сдавать экзамен раз в год в Маяпуре. От них ожидается знание Бхагавад-гиты, Нектара Преданности, Нектара Наставлений, Шри Ишопанишады, книги по поклонению Божествам (которая будет вскоре опубликована), а также всех маленьких книг. Если они сдадут экзамен, то получат диплом Бхакти-шастри. Санньяси должны будут сдать экзамен Бхакти-вайбхава, по первым шести песням Шримад Бхагаватам. (Письмо Тушта Кришне, 09.01.76)

76-01 "I have also suggested for the GBC s consideration, that we introduce a system of examinations for the devotees to take. Sometimes there is criticism that our men are not sufficiently learned, especially the brahmanas. Of course second initiation does not depend upon passing an examination. How one has molded his life—chanting, attending arati, etc., these are essential. Still, brahmana means pandita. Therefore I am suggesting the following examinations: Bhakti-sastri: (for all brahmanas) based on Bhagavad-gita, Sri Isopanisad, The Nectar of Devotion, Nectar of Instruction, and all the small paperbacks. Bhakti-vaibhava: the above plus first six Cantos of Srimad-Bhagavatam. Bhakti-vedanta: the above plus cantos 7-12 Srimad-Bhagavatam. Bhakti-sarvabhauma: the above plus Caitanya-caritamrta. These titles can correspond to entrance BA, MA, Ph.D. So just consider how to organize this Institute. At Mayapur we shall finalize everything." (SPL to Svarupa Damodara, 10th January, 1976)

Я вынес для обсуждения ДБС, чтобы мы ввели систему экзаменов для преданных. Иногда возникает критика, что наши люди недостаточно обучены, особенно брахманы. Конечно, вторая инициация не зависит от сдачи экзамена. Как он строит свою жизнь: повторение джапы, посещение арати и т.д. - все это главное. Но все же, брахмана значит пандита. Поэтому я предлагаю следующие экзамены: Бхакти-шастри (для всех брахманов) по Бхагавад-гите, Шри Ишопанишад, Нектрау Преданности, Нектару Наставлений и всем маленьким книгам. Бхакти-вайбхава, все предыдущее плюс первые 6 песен Шримад Бхагаватам. Бхакти-веданта: все предыдущее плюс 7-12 песни ШБ. Бхакти-сарвабхаума: все предыдущее плюс Чайтанья чаритамрита. Эти титула могут соответствовать степеням: бакалавр, магистр, доктор. Подумай, как организовать институт. В Маяпуре мы все окончательно решим. (Письмо Сварупе Дамодаре, 10.01.76)

----------


## Aniruddha das

а вот цитата по поводу рекомендаций на инициацию: 
74-01 "Regarding second initiations, I have become very concerned lately that some of our older students who have been given the second initiation, have not been strictly following the rules and regulations. So from now on I want our presidents to be very sure about the devotees they are recommending to me for second initiation. I think sometimes in the past devotees have been recommended chiefly because some more helpers were required in maintaining the Deity work. Of course, necessity is there. It is just like in government, the government has need for a number of men to fill important posts, but first the persons must be qualified before they can award the post. Even though there may be a pressing demand, first the man must be qualified.


Our system is that after one year from the first initiation, if the devotee is strictly following our principles without deviation, and if he will sign a statement in seriousness, that he will not deviate from the chanting and regulative principles, then, on your mature consideration you can recommend him to me. It is not that we are stopping second initiation, but I want to be sure it does not become a farce and names be sent to me without proper qualification. We are criticizing the caste brahmanas for saying that the Americans and Europeans cannot be awarded brahmana initiation, because according to Vedic sastra, anyone who is properly trained up under a bona fide spiritual master can become twice-born. But if our brahmanas do not take their second initiation seriously then we will be deserving of criticism. So on this basis, if you think the men you have recommended are still eligible, you can resubmit their names to me and I will accept them." (SPL to Sahadeva, 23rd January, 1974)

Относительно вторых инициаций, в последнее время я сильно озабочен тем, что некоторые из наших старших учеников, которым была дана вторая инициация, не строго следуют правилам и ограничениям. С этого момента, я хочу, чтобы наши президенты были очень уверены в преданных, которых они рекомендуют мне на вторую инициацию. Я думаю, иногда в прошлом преданных рекомендовали главным образом из-за того, что нужны были помощники в поклонении Божествам. Конечно, такая потребность существует. Это как в правительстве, правительству нужно определенное количество людей, чтобы заполнить важные посты, но сначала люди должны обрести квалификацию, прежде чем им будут даны посты. Даже несмотря на острую необходимость, сначала человек должен обрести квалификацию.

Наша система такова, что через год после первой инициации, если преданный строго следует нашим принципам без отклонений и если он подпишет заявление о своей серьезности, что он не будет отклоняться от повторения джапы и регулирующих принципов, тогда после зрелого рассмотрения, вы можете рекомендовать его мне. Не то, что мы прекращаем вторые инициации, но я хочу быть уверен, что это не превращается в фарс, и мне присылают имена тех, кто не имеет должной квалификации. Мы критикуем кастовых брахманов за то, что они утверждают, что американцы и европейцы не могут получать брахманическую инициацию, потому что в соответствии с Ведическими шастрами, любой, кто получил должное обучение у истинного духовного учителя, может стать дваждырожденным. Но если наши брахманы не будут серьезно относиться к своей второй инициации, то мы будем заслуживать критики. Итак, на основании этого, если ты все же считаешь, что эти люди , кого вы рекомендовали, все же достойны, вы можете снова прислать мне их имена, и я приму их.
(Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Сахадеве 23.01.74)

----------


## Aniruddha das

Эти цитаты доказывают что сам Шрила Прабхупада установил систему сдачи экзаменов на инициацию и систему получения рекомендаций от президентов храмов и других лидеров. Цель, как описано в этих цитатах, чтобы инициации не превращались в фарс и чтобы кандидаты были подготовлены.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Но уважаемый Анируддха прабху, в цитатах идет речь о второй инициации, тогда как тема (как мне кажется) в основном о первой.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Но уважаемый Анируддха прабху, в цитатах идет речь о второй инициации, тогда как тема (как мне кажется) в основном о первой.


Принципиальной разницы нет. Шрила Прабхупада хотел, чтобы ученики перед получением инициации получали обучение, и чтобы лидеры давали рекомендации, чтобы подтвердить готовность кандидата.

И также, по мере развития Движения, Шрила Прабхупада устанавливал все более строгие требования к кандидатам.

----------


## Мария

> разница есть организационная. немного разные приоритеты у разных организаций последователей шрилы бхактисиддханты сарасвати тхакура. также в исккон реализован замысел бхактисиддханты сарасвати тхакура о коллегиальным управлением духовной организацией. шрила бхактисиддханта сарасвати тхакур завещал своим ученикам после своего ухода руководить гаудия матхом сообща, не назначая одного ачарью. однако это наставление было нарушено, и единый некогда гаудия матх распался на множество частей. шрила прабхупада установил в исккон принцип завещанный шрилой бхактисиддхантой сарасвати - принцип коллегиального управления, учредив gbc как высший управляющий орган исккон.
> 
> с точки зрения учения нет различий. и исккон и многочисленные гаудия матхи принадлежат к одной и той же бхахма мадхава гаудия сарасвата сампрадайе. однако в разных организациях существуют различные духовные стандарты и могут отличаться требования к кандидатам  на инициацию, например.  в некоторых матхах достаточно обещать повторять ежедневно хотя бы 4 круга, чтобы получить инициацию.  
> 
> исккон - самая многочисленная и стабильная организация среди всех организаций последователей бхактисиддханты сарасвати тхакура.  также исккон наиболее последовательно и систематически распространяет учения шри чайтаньи махапрабху посредством распространения духовной литературы и другими методами. в исккон делается упор на проповедь сознания кришны.  другие организации гаудия сарасвата вайшнавов не всегда также активны в этом аспекте.


спасибо большое!
эхх. нет, мы легких путей не ищем )))

----------


## Наталья А.

А если в общих чертах: когда гуру говорит, что ты ещё не готов (даже если у тебя и будут рекомендации), то нужно просто "дозревать" или он может сказать, в чём именно не готов, то есть на что сделать акцент в своей духовной практике и что "подтянуть"? Можно ли задавать им такие вопросы (почему, мол, ещё не готов - по вашему мнению), и отвечают ли они на них? Или нужно просто ждать, ничего не понимая и всё принимая...

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Конечно, нужно все подробно расспросить. Какой смысл ожидать неизвестно чего.

----------


## Мария

> А если в общих чертах: когда гуру говорит, что ты ещё не готов (даже если у тебя и будут рекомендации), то нужно просто "дозревать" или он может сказать, в чём именно не готов, то есть на что сделать акцент в своей духовной практике и что "подтянуть"? Можно ли задавать им такие вопросы (почему, мол, ещё не готов - по вашему мнению), и отвечают ли они на них? Или нужно просто ждать, ничего не понимая и всё принимая...


дак, если гуру что-то от вас ждет, и вы, в свою очередь, ничего не понимаете,  то каков будет финал этой истории? я бы на вашем месте спросила обязательно.

----------


## Наталья А.

Да я уже ничему не удивляюсь... Духовную жизнь аршином общим не измеришь и обычной логикой не поймёшь.  :biggrin1:  Мне гуру на очень серьёзные вопросы вообще не отвечает - в письмах, только на несерьёзные.  :smilies:

----------


## Мария

а кто ваш гуру? 
или это страшная тайна?))

----------


## Kristina Sahuta

Вроде в тему. Возник у меня однажды вопрос такой: вот, например, выбрала я духовного учителя, выполняю его наставления, слушаю лекции, медитирую на получение у него инициации, подготавливаюсь короче.. а тут бац и оставляет гуру тело или перестает давать инициации..и как тут быть? Вроде бы настроился уже. Подошла я с этим вопросом к старшему преданному и он так ответил: мы должны привязываться не к самому махараджу как к человеку, а к его наставлениям. У каждого махараджа свой стиль проповеди, например, Госвами махарадж объясняет привычные нам вещи(чтение джапы, арати) более глубоко, Бхакти Вигьяна махарадж проповедует насчет простой жизни в деревне, у Индрадьюмны махараджа фестивальное умонастроение и т.д. Таким образом даже если не получится принять посвящение у выбранного гуру не стоит отчаиваться, потому что можно найти махараджа с подобным умонастроением и служить его наставлениям. Вот как-то так :sorry: 

А еще вопрос у меня есть: а как узнать дает гуру инициации или нет. Существует ли список какой-то? :doom:

----------


## Наталья А.

> Бхакти Вигьяна махарадж проповедует насчет простой жизни в деревне


Серьёзно, что ли?

----------


## Мария

:biggrin1: 
видимо, речь идет о деревне Вриндаван

----------


## Kristina Sahuta

> Серьёзно, что ли?


А разве нет? :smilies:  Нам он рассказывал как прекрасно когда дети общаются с живыми коровами и лошадьми а не с игрушечными и что натуральный огонь лучше, чем электрический свет для глаз, ну и все в таком духе..да и фильм его Lost Village.. может я что не так поняла :sorry:

----------


## Kristina Sahuta

Ой! Вот балда.. Бхакти Вайбхава махарадж, конечно!(еще ж писала и думала как бы не ошибиться). Простите ради Бога за казус :dandavat:

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Вроде в тему. Возник у меня однажды вопрос такой: вот, например, выбрала я духовного учителя, выполняю его наставления, слушаю лекции, медитирую на получение у него инициации, подготавливаюсь короче.. а тут бац и оставляет гуру тело или перестает давать инициации..и как тут быть? Вроде бы настроился уже. Подошла я с этим вопросом к старшему преданному и он так ответил: мы должны привязываться не к самому махараджу как к человеку, а к его наставлениям. У каждого махараджа свой стиль проповеди, например, Госвами махарадж объясняет привычные нам вещи(чтение джапы, арати) более глубоко, Бхакти Вигьяна махарадж проповедует насчет простой жизни в деревне, у Индрадьюмны махараджа фестивальное умонастроение и т.д. Таким образом даже если не получится принять посвящение у выбранного гуру не стоит отчаиваться, потому что можно найти махараджа с подобным умонастроением и служить его наставлениям. Вот как-то так
> 
> А еще вопрос у меня есть: а как узнать дает гуру инициации или нет. Существует ли список какой-то?


Наставления всех духовных учителей ИСККОН основаны на наставлениях Шрилы Прабхупады. В действительности, все духовные учителя учат одному и тому же - как обрести сознание Кришны.  Те различия, о которых Вы говорили, это лишь внешние моменты. А так, все лекции духовных учителей направлены на одну цель - развитие сознание Кришны. Те аспекты, которые вы упоминали, типа жизни в деревне или еще что-то - это более менее внешние вещи, в том, что касается практики сознания Кришны , все духовные учителя дают одни и те же наставления, вслед за Шрилой Прабхупадой. Могут отличаться некоторые моменты, связанные с личным духовным опытом гуру, но это лишь незначительные нюансы.

Теперь к вопросу о том, что делать, если ученик не успел получить инициацию, и учитель ушел из этого мира. В таком случае нужно обратиться к другому духовному учителю за инициацией, при этом первый духовный учитель может оставаться шикша-гуру для ученика, его наставления могут продолжать быть источником вдохновения. Но инициацию нужно обязательно получить.

----------


## Kristina Sahuta

> Те различия, о которых Вы говорили, это лишь внешние моменты. А так, все лекции духовных учителей направлены на одну цель - развитие сознание Кришны. Те аспекты, которые вы упоминали, типа жизни в деревне или еще что-то - это более менее внешние вещи, в том, что касается практики сознания Кришны , все духовные учителя дают одни и те же наставления, вслед за Шрилой Прабхупадой. Могут отличаться некоторые моменты, связанные с личным духовным опытом гуру, но это лишь незначительные нюансы.


Спасибо за разъяснения, Aniruddha прабху :smilies:  Но как же тогда выбирают конкретного духовного учителя? Суть одна, это понятно, но выходит что выбирают именно по внешним признакам, смотрят насколько близко настроение служения конкретного гуру. Так ли должен выбор происходить или как-то иначе?  :doom: Простите меня темноту за наивные вопросы :sorry:

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Спасибо за разъяснения, Aniruddha прабху Но как же тогда выбирают конкретного духовного учителя? Суть одна, это понятно, но выходит что выбирают именно по внешним признакам, смотрят насколько близко настроение служения конкретного гуру. Так ли должен выбор происходить или как-то иначе? Простите меня темноту за наивные вопросы


Нужно принять своим духовным учителем того гуру, чьи наставления больше всего вас вдохновляют в духовной жизни. Слушайте лекции разных духовных учителей, задавайте вопросы. Молитесь Шриле Прабхупаде и Кришне, чтобы они послали вам духовного учителя. В действительности, часто говорится, что когда ученик готов, учитель находит его. Надо просто заслужить того, чтобы нас принял гуру. Гуру - драшта, а мы дришта. Это не мы выбираем и видим, это гуру выбирает и видит. Мы те, кого видят и принимают. Если мы будем достаточно искренни, гуру войдет в нашу жизнь.

----------


## Мария

Интересно, а может случиться так, что Кришна пошлет гуру совсем из другой традиции?

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Интересно, а может случиться так, что Кришна пошлет гуру совсем из другой традиции?


Из другой, это из какой?

В Гаудия Вайшнавизме гуру описывается как тот, кто знает науку о Кришне и принадлежит к истинной ученической преемственности.

По-настоящему узнать науку о Кришне можно только от истинного представителя Кришны, от человека принадлежащего к истинной ученической преемтсвенности.

----------


## Мария

да Бог его знает. Бог же един. Через разные религии Он дает людям истину.
Я немножко сранивала религии друг с другом. если все делать по совести, то везде -одно и то же. 
например, если следовать заповедям Христа (не РПЦ, а именно Иисуса Христа), то эволюция души такая же, как и в вайшнавизме. Иисус же тоже учил служить Богу и видеть его во всем (Параматму). Уже мало кто сомневается, что Иисус принес свои принципы из Индии. Кто то говорит, что его учителем был Бабаджи -воплощение Шивы. Бабаджи, якобы, и сейчас живет в Гималаях и воплощается  в материальном мире в кртической ситуации.  
в каббале тоже принцип схож -там читают и слушают ЗОАР. 
 так вот -может ли человек, прийдя в гайдиа-вайшнавизм в итоге найти своего учителя...ну не знаю.. еще где-нибудь. может ведь быть так, что его учитель из прошлой жизни в нынешней родился мусульманином и исповедует ислам.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> так вот -может ли человек, прийдя в гайдиа-вайшнавизм в итоге найти своего учителя...ну не знаю.. еще где-нибудь. может ведь быть так, что его учитель из прошлой жизни в нынешней родился мусульманином и исповедует ислам.


Это вряд ли. :smilies:   В духовной жизни движение идет вверх, а не вниз. Если человек уже принял более совершенный метод, он вряд ли будет вынужден возвращаться к менее совершенным методам. 

Если человек начинает серьезно практиковать сознание Кришны, то даже если он в этой жизни не достигнет полного совершенства, то в следующей жизни он естественным образом возобновит свою практику с того момента, на котором закончил в прошлой жизни.

Если вы нашли лифт, то зачем вам идти по лестнице?

----------


## Мария

> Это вряд ли.  В духовной жизни движение идет вверх, а не вниз. Если человек уже принял более совершенный метод, он вряд ли будет вынужден возвращаться к менее совершенным методам. 
> 
> Если человек начинает серьезно практиковать сознание Кришны, то даже если он в этой жизни не достигнет полного совершенства, то в следующей жизни он естественным образом возобновит свою практику с того момента, на котором закончил в прошлой жизни.
> 
> Если вы нашли лифт, то зачем вам идти по лестнице?


для тонуса)))

----------


## Мария

Я могу на свом примере. я вот меньше всего в жизни думала, что окажусь в обществе вайшнавов. Да не просто вайшнавов, а еще и в ИСККОне. столько до этого мне расссказывали об ИСККОне ..хорошего и разного. и предупреждали --туда не ногой!!!и про вайшнавов тоже..много всего )))

а вот попала мне лекция одного вайшнавского гуру. причем, на вполне себе невинную тему: аюрведа.
и все. поняла -выбора нету. это он -мой Учитель.  шутки кончились . надо идти сдаваться. или... как это у вайшнавов--предаваться  ))))

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Я могу на свом примере. я вот меньше всего в жизни думала, что окажусь в обществе вайшнавов. Да не просто вайшнавов, а еще и в ИСККОне. столько до этого мне расссказывали об ИСККОне ..хорошего и разного. и предупреждали --туда не ногой!!!и про вайшнавов тоже..много всего )))
> 
> а вот попала мне лекция одного вайшнавского гуру. причем, на вполне себе невинную тему: аюрведа.
> и все. поняла -выбора нету. это он -мой Учитель.  шутки кончились . надо идти сдаваться. или... как это у вайшнавов--предаваться  ))))


Это как раз скорее всего пример того, как сознание Кришны само находит того, кто раньше уже шел этим путем. 

Не все могут сразу принять сознание Кришны, но те, кто уже в прошлых жизнях шел к Кришне, принимают этот метод очень легко, другим же это может быть труднее.

----------


## Aniruddha das

шри кришна описывает что происходит с тем, кто не достиг успеха в своей духовной практике за одну жизнь:

бхагавад-гита глава 6:

 текст 40

 шри-бхагаван увача
 партха наивеха намутра
винашас тасйа видйате
 на хи калйана-крит кашчид
дургатим тата гаччхати

 шри-бхагаван увача - верховный господь сказал; партха - о сын притхи; на эва - определенно нет; иха - здесь (в этой жизни); на - не; амутра - там (в следующей жизни); винашах - гибель; тасйа - его; видйате - существует; на - не; хи - безусловно; калйана-крит - тот, кто занят благой деятельностью; кашчит - кто-либо; дургатим - в беду; тата - мой друг; гаччхати - попадает.

 верховный господь сказал: о сын притхи, йогу, вершащему благие дела, не грозит гибель ни в этой жизни, ни в следующей. о мой друг, зло никогда не одолеет того, кто творит добро.

 комментaрий: в «шримад-бхагаватам» (1.5.17) шри нарада муни дает вьясадеве следующее наставление:

 тйактва сва-дхармам чаранамбуджам харер
бхаджанн апакво 'тха патет тато йади
 йатра ква вабхадрам абхуд амушйа ким
ко вартха апто 'бхаджатам сва-дхарматах

 «тот, кто, полностью предавшись верховной личности бога, отказался от всех мирских устремлений, ничего не теряет и не навлекает на себя греха. но тот, кто не предан господу, не достигнет ничего, даже если безукоризненно выполняет все предписанные ведами обязанности». есть много разных видов деятельности, религиозной и мирской, которые помогают людям достичь материальных целей. йог должен отказаться от всех видов материальной деятельности, чтобы достичь духовного совершенства, то есть обрести сознание кришны. кто-то может возразить, что, дескать, высшей ступени совершенства достигает лишь тот, кто полностью развил в себе сознание кришны, а иначе человек ничего не добьется ни в материальной, ни в духовной жизни. ведь в шастрах сказано, что тот, кто не выполняет предписанных ему обязанностей, будет за это наказан, - стало быть, эта участь ожидает и того, кто оставил свои материальные обязанности ради занятий духовной практикой, но потом сошел с духовного пути. однако «бхагаватам» заверяет неудачливого йога, что у него нет причин для беспокойства. даже если ему и придется страдать из-за того, что он не выполнил должным образом свои обязанности, он все равно ничего не теряет, потому что его достижения в сознании кришны никогда не пропадут даром и он сможет продолжить этот путь, даже если в следующей жизни появится на свет в семье из низших слоев общества. с другой стороны, даже тот, кто строго выполняет предписанные ведами обязанности, может не получить от этого блага, если не обладает сознанием кришны.

 люди делятся на две категории: те, кто следует указаниям шастр, и те, кто пренебрегает ими. первые неукоснительно выполняют предписанные им обязанности, а последние, подобно животным, идут на поводу у своих чувств и не знают ни о том, что ожидает их в следующей жизни, ни о том, как освободиться из материального плена. такими людьми, будь то цивилизованные люди или дикари, образованные или неграмотные, сильные или слабые, движут только животные инстинкты. их деятельность никогда не приносит им блага, потому что, удовлетворяя свои животные потребности - в еде, сне, защите и сексе, - они остаются в плену материальной жизни, которая всегда исполнена страданий. те же, кто следует указаниям шастр и постепенно развивает в себе сознание кришны, несомненно, продвигаются по пути, ведущему к совершенству.

 людей, идущих благим путем, можно разделить на три группы: тех, кто следует предписаниям шастр ради материального процветания; тех, кто стремится к освобождению из материального плена, и преданных, действующих в сознании кришны. людей, которые следуют предписаниям шастр, позволяющим достичь материального благополучия, можно, в свою очередь, разделить на две группы: тех, кто хочет наслаждаться плодами своего труда, и тех, кто не стремится к этим плодам. первые могут достичь более высокого уровня жизни и даже подняться на райские планеты, но, поскольку они продолжают оставаться в плену материальной природы, путь, которым они идут, нельзя назвать благим. истинно благой является та деятельность, которая ведет к освобождению. деятельность, которая в конечном счете не направлена на самоосознание, или на освобождение от материальных, телесных представлений о жизни, нельзя считать благотворной. единственная поистине благотворная деятельность - это деятельность в сознании кришны, и человека, который добровольно принимает неудобства и лишения ради того, чтобы развить в себе сознание кришны, можно назвать совершенным йогом и подвижником. и поскольку высшая цель восьмиступенчатой йоги - обрести сознание кришны, тот, кто усердно занимается этим видом йоги, также получает благо и ему не нужно бояться падения.

 текст 41

 прапйа пунйа-критам локан
ушитва шашватих самах
 шучинам шриматам гехе
йога-бхрашто 'бхиджайате

 прапйа - достигнув; пунйа-критам - населенных теми, кто совершал благочестивые поступки; локан - планет; ушитва - прожив; шашватих - множество; самах - лет; шучинам - праведников; шри-матам - богатых; гехе - в доме; йога-бхраштах - тот, кто сошел с духовного пути; абхиджайате - рождается.

 йог, не сумевший достичь совершенства, после смерти долгие годы наслаждается жизнью на планетах, где живут благочестивые существа, а затем рождается в семье праведников или богатых и знатных людей.

 комментaрий: есть два типа неудачливых йогов: те, кто оставил занятия йогой, едва начав их, и те, кто сошел с этого пути, пройдя значительную его часть. первые отправляются на планеты, куда обычно попадают благочестивые существа. прожив там очень долгую жизнь, они вновь возвращаются на землю и рождаются в семьях благочестивых брахманов-вайшнавов или богатых и знатных представителей торгового сословия.

 истинная цель занятий йогой, как сказано в последнем стихе этой главы, заключается в том, чтобы достичь высшей ступени сознания кришны. но тем, кто не сумел достичь этой цели, став жертвой материальных соблазнов, по милости господа дается возможность полностью осуществить свои материальные желания. затем они появляются на свет в благочестивых, знатных семьях и получают все возможности для того, чтобы полностью развить в себе сознание кришны.

 текст 42

 атха ва йогинам эва
куле бхавати дхиматам
 этад дхи дурлабхатарам
локе джанма йад идришам

 атха ва - или; йогинам - йогов (постигших духовную науку); эва - даже; куле - в семье; бхавати - рождается; дхи-матам -  тех, кто наделен великой мудростью; этат - это; хи - безусловно; дурлабха-тарам - редчайшее; локе - в (этом) мире; джанма -  рождение; йат - которое; идришам - такое.

 или [если йог сошел с духовного пути, пройдя боџльшую его часть] он появляется на свет в семье людей, глубоко постигших духовную науку. редко кому в этом мире выпадает такая удача.

 комментaрий: в этом стихе говорится, что появиться на свет в семье людей, глубоко постигших духовную науку, - великая удача, поскольку в такой семье человека с самого начала жизни приобщают к духовной практике. это в особенности относится к семьям ачарьев и госвами. члены таких семей бережно хранят традиции и дают детям надлежащее воспитание. они сведущи в духовной науке, преданы господу и потому становятся духовными учителями. в индии живет много семей ачарьев, однако в настоящее время почти все они выродились из-за недостатка духовного образования и воспитания. но все же по милости господа еще сохранились семьи, которые из поколения в поколение воспитывают преданных господа. родиться в такой семье, несомненно, большая удача. к счастью, мой духовный учитель, ом вишнупада шри шримад бхактисиддханта сарасвати госвами махараджа, а также ваш покорный слуга по милости господа получили возможность родиться в таких семьях, где с первых дней жизни нас учили с любовью и преданностью служить господу. позднее мы встретились по воле всевышнего.

 текст 43

 татра там буддхи-самйогам
лабхате паурва-дехикам
 йатате ча тато бхуйах
самсиддхау куру-нандана

 татра - там; там - то; буддхи-самйогам - пробуждение сознания; лабхате - обретает; паурва-дехикам - того, которым он обладал в предыдущем теле; йатате - пытается; ча - также; татах -  затем; бхуйах - вновь; самсиддхау - в достижении совершенства; куру-нандана - о потомок куру.

 тогда, о потомок куру, в нем просыпается божественное сознание, которое он развил в предыдущих жизнях, и он снова начинает заниматься йогой, стремясь достичь совершенства.

 комментaрий: примером человека, в котором пробудилось божественное сознание, развитое в предыдущих жизнях, является царь бхарата: в третьем своем воплощении он появился на свет в семье достойного брахмана. когда-то царь бхарата был императором мира, и с тех пор полубоги стали называть эту планету бхарата-варшей (до этого она называлась илаврита-варшей). еще в молодые годы царь отошел от дел и удалился в лес, чтобы обрести духовное совершенство, но не сумел достичь этой цели. позже он родился в семье истинного брахмана и был известен под именем джады бхараты, потому что всегда искал уединения и ни с кем не хотел разговаривать. позднее царь рахугана обнаружил, что джада бхарата был великим йогом. на примере его жизни видно, что усилия йога никогда не пропадают даром. по милости господа он снова получает возможность достичь совершенства в сознании кришны.

 текст 44

 пурвабхйасена тенаива
хрийате хй авашо 'пи сах
 джиджнасур апи йогасйа
шабда-брахмативартате

 пурва - прежним; абхйасена - занятием; тена - тем; эва - безусловно; хрийате - привлекается; хи - несомненно; авашах - без принуждения; апи - также; сах - он; джиджнасух - который желает знать; апи - даже; йогасйа - йогу; шабда-брахма - обряды, предписанные ведами; ативартате - превосходит.

 благодаря этому божественному сознанию в нем само собой просыпается влечение к практике йоги. такого йога, стремящегося к духовному знанию, не привлекают ведические обряды и ритуалы.

 комментaрий: йогов, достигших высокого духовного уровня, не интересуют ведические обряды и ритуалы, но естественным образом привлекает практика йоги, которая поможет им полностью развить в себе сознание кришны, то есть достичь высшего совершенства йоги. в «шримад-бхагаватам» (3.33.7) объясняется, почему такие йоги пренебрегают ведическими ритуалами:

 ахо бата шва-пачо 'то гарийан
йадж-джихвагре вартате нама тубхйам
 тепус тапас те джухувух саснур арйа
брахманучур нама гринанти йе те

 «о господь, те, кто повторяет твои святые имена, уже достигли высот духовной жизни, даже если они рождены в семьях собакоедов. такие люди, несомненно, уже совершили всевозможные аскетические подвиги и жертвоприношения, омылись во всех священных водах и изучили все богооткровенные писания». самым известным примером таких людей является харидас тхакур, которого господь чайтанья считал одним из своих главных учеников. хотя харидас тхакур вырос в мусульманской семье, господь чайтанья наградил его возвышенным титулом нама-ачарьи, потому что харидас тхакур дал обет ежедневно повторять триста тысяч имен господа: харе кришна, харе кришна, кришна кришна, харе харе / харе рама, харе рама, рама рама, харе харе - и следовал ему неукоснительно. он повторял святые имена постоянно, а это значит, что в предыдущих жизнях он уже совершил все ведические ритуалы. другими словами, до тех пор пока человек не очистится, он не сможет встать на путь сознания кришны и начать повторять святые имена господа, мантру харе кришна.

 текст 45

 прайатнад йатаманас ту
йоги самшуддха-килбишах
 анека-джанма-самсиддхас
тато йати парам гатим

 прайатнат - упорными занятиями; йатаманах - прилагающий усилия; ту - и; йоги - йог; самшуддха - очистившийся; килбишах - от всех грехов; анека - после великого множества; джанма - жизней; самсиддхах - достигший совершенства; татах - затем; йати - приходит; парам - к высшей; гатим - цели.

 он искренне занимается практикой йоги и в конце концов, спустя множество жизней, полностью очищается от материальной скверны, обретает духовное совершенство и достигает высшей цели.

 комментaрий: родившись в семье богатых и знатных людей, праведников или возвышенных преданных, падший йог осознаст, что у него есть все возможности для занятий йогой. тогда он с решимостью берется за свой незавершенный труд и постепенно очищается от всей материальной скверны. полностью очистившись, он наконец достигает высшего совершенства - обретает сознание кришны. сознание кришны - высшая ступень процесса очищения. это подтверждается в «бхагавад-гите» (7.28):

 йешам тв анта-гатам папам
джананам пунйа-карманам
 те двандва-моха-нирмукта
бхаджанте мам дридха-вратах

 «после великого множества жизней, посвященных благочестивой деятельности, человек полностью очищается от материальной скверны и выходит из-под власти иллюзорной двойственности. тогда он с решимостью посвящает себя трансцендентному любовному служению господу».

----------


## Alex

> йог, не сумевший достичь совершенства, после смерти долгие годы наслаждается жизнью на планетах, где живут благочестивые существа, а затем рождается в семье праведников или богатых и знатных людей.


 Как я понимаю, в случае неосвобождения, нельзя избежать наслаждений на райских планетах. Выходит на Земле опять не родиться?

----------


## Эдвард

> Как я понимаю, в случае неосвобождения, нельзя избежать наслаждений на райских планетах. Выходит на Земле опять не родиться?


 *"Проведя великое множество жизней в наслаждениях на планетах, где живут благочестивые живые существа, неудачливый йог рождается в семье праведников или богатых аристократов." 
*
КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Есть две категории неудачливых йогов: те, кто оставил занятия йогой, едва начав их, и тот, кто сошел с этого пути, пройдя значительную его часть. Первые отправляются на планеты, где живут благочестивые живые существа. *Проведя там очень много лет, они вновь попадают на эту /нашу/ планету* и появляются на свет в семье благочестивых брахманов-ваишнавов или богатых аристократов...

БГ 6.41

 :smilies:

----------


## Sarasvati devi dasi

Харе Кришна!
Может быть есть у кого-то материалы о требованиях к кандидатам на инициацию??? может быть есть какие-то официальные тексты на этот счет?

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Есть общеИСККОНовские нормы (16 кругов, 4 принципа не менее 2 лет после пранамы, плюс служение), и есть дополнительные правила в каждой конкретной ятре, устанавливаемые администрацией (например, могут требовать наличие наставника). Кроме того, духовные учителя могут также выдвигать опеределенные дополнительные требования к своим кандидатам в ученики. 
О чем именно Вы спрашиваете?

----------


## Sarasvati devi dasi

Мне нужен развернутый красивый ответ, по возможности официальный, но если нет, то просто обоснованный насчет требований к кандидатам. Это нужно для того, чтобы давать этот материал  кандидатам на инициацию для ознакомления.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Наверное кандидатам нужно давать не ответ с форума, о официальные требования в конкретной ятре, которые можно получить у преданных, занимающихся рекомендациями на инициацию в этой конкретной ятре.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Харе Кришна!
> Может быть есть у кого-то материалы о требованиях к кандидатам на инициацию??? может быть есть какие-то официальные тексты на этот счет?


Да, есть официальный текст от Национального Совета:

Стандарты на получение инициации

В настоящее время у части преданных в России возникает неправильное понимание процесса инициации, что порождает конфликты с местными лидерами. Преданные напрямую обращаются к духовному учителю за инициацией, не имея должной подготовки и рекомендации. Получив согласие духовного учителя, у преданного возникает впечатление, что Гуру готов инициировать его прямо сейчас, с тем уровнем подготовки, который он имеет. Если же лидер общины не готов дать ему рекомендацию немедленно, у кандидата возникает ощущение, что лидер создаёт преграду в его отношениях с духовным учителем. В результате взаимоотношения между кандидатом и местными лидерами портятся, и духовное развитие кандидата осложняется. 
С целью избежать подобных ситуаций, считаем необходимым, чтобы при обращении ученика к Гуру с просьбой об инициации, Гуру отвечал: «Мы обсудим с тобой этот вопрос после того, как ты сдашь необходимый экзамен и получишь рекомендацию». 
Это позволит создать в обществе атмосферу единства между инициирующими Гуру и местными лидерами. Также для утверждения в Российском ИСККОН единого стандарта процесса инициации считаем необходимым установить нижеследующий порядок подготовки и получения рекомендаций на получение пранама-мантры и инициации.

Для утверждения в Российском ИСККОН единого стандарта процесса инициации считаем необходимым установить нижеследующий порядок подготовки и получения рекомендаций на получение пранама-мантры и инициации. Преданные должны обращаться к духовному учителю с просьбой об инициации, только после получения рекомендации от местного лидера и прохождения этого порядка подготовки к инициации.

*Для получения пранама-мантры кандидат должен:
* 
В течение полугода повторять 16 кругов Харе Кришна Маха-мантры и следовать 4-м регулирующим принципам, а также поклоняться Шриле Прабхупаде как своему шикша-гуру, повторяя его пранама-мантру, изучая его книги и стараясь следовать его наставлениям.
После того, как кандидат в ученики сделал выбор духовного учителя, он должен обратиться к одному из местных руководителей - президенту храма, лидеру общины или, если таковых нет, к региональному секретарю, с просьбой рекомендовать его духовному учителю для получения пранама-мантры. Руководитель проверяет готовность кандидата и принимает тест на пранама-мантру (делает это лично или поручает квалифицированному старшему преданному). После этого он представляет кандидата духовному учителю при личной встрече или письменно. Получив одобрение духовного учителя, кандидат начинает повторять пранама-мантру.

*Для получения 1-й инициации кандидат должен:
*
После получения пранама-мантры начинается подготовка кандидата к 1-му духовному посвящению (инициация в Харинаму). Период подготовки должен занимать не менее одного года. В этот период местный руководитель выбирает одного из старших преданных для того, чтобы обучить кандидата по программе подготовки бхакт*. В течение этого подготовительного периода старший преданный, курирующий кандидата, должен информировать (2-3 раза в год) духовного учителя о его развитии и служении в обществе преданных. После успешной сдачи экзамена по программе подготовки бхакт* и теста на инициацию (35 вопросов), кандидат может быть рекомендован этим старшим преданным и местным руководителем на 1-ю инициацию, если он при этом находится в хорошем духовном статусе, т.е. повторяет ежедневно 16 кругов маха-мантры без срывов, следует 4 регулирующим принципам, регулярно читает книги Шрилы Прабхупады, регулярно проводит утреннюю программу дома или посещает её в храме, занимается служением в храме или в центре нама-хатта, а также, если кандидат находится в семейном укладе жизни, он не должен проживать с женой в гражданском (не закрепленным законами государства) браке. Рекомендация на инициацию должна быть заверена подписью регионального секретаря, либо подтверждена региональным советом. Далее, в случае согласия духовного учителя, кандидат получает первое посвящение.

*Для получения 2-го (брахманического) посвящения кандидат должен:
*
1.	Повторять ежедневно не менее 16 кругов мантры Харе Кришна и строго следовать 4 регулирующим принципам без срывов в течение, по меньшей мере, последних 2 лет после первого посвящения.

2.	Подавать пример стабильного следования садхане (ранний подъем, утренняя служба - в храме или дома, регулярное чтение книг Шрилы Прабхупады)

3.	В течение последних 2-х лет регулярно посещать программы, проводящиеся в храме (для проживающих в храме - ежедневно; для проживающих дома – не реже 1-го раза в неделю), а также входить в группу духовного общения (нама-хатта, и т.п.). Если в месте, где проживает кандидат, нет храма, тогда ему достаточно быть активным членом группы духовного общения.

4.	В течение последних 2-лет регулярно заниматься практическим служением со смиренным умонастроением в рамках организационной структуры ИСККОН. 

5.	Заниматься непосредственной проповеднической деятельностью или регулярным поклонением Божествам, или же должен подавать такой пример Вайшнавского поведения, что рекомендация его на 2-е посвящение послужит хорошим вдохновляющим примером для других.

6.	Строго следовать всем аспектам Вайшнавского этикета, и добросовестно выполнять обязанности, соответствующие своему ашраму.

7.	Должен действовать под руководством старшего преданного в рамках организационной структуры ИСККОН (не быть независимым). 

8.	Пройти и успешно сдать экзамен по курсу «Бхакти-шастри» - очно или заочно, или подготовиться самостоятельно, и сдать экзамен.** 

9.	Получить рекомендацию Совета общины. Если такового нет, тогда получить рекомендацию лидера общины или президента храма и заверить её подписью регионального секретаря, либо подтвердить на региональном совете.

10.	Получив рекомендацию, обратиться к духовному учителю с просьбой о получении 2-го посвящения, и, получив его согласие, пройти  обряд 2-го посвящения. 


*Примечания:*

* Если в месте, где проживает кандидат нет программы подготовки бхакт, то по крайней мере должна быть обеспечена подготовка к сдаче теста на инициацию (35 вопросов).
** При сдаче экзамена по бхакти-шастрам, достаточно набрать 50% баллов.
*** В случае, если кандидат на инициацию находится в преклонном возрасте (более 60 лет), то сдача экзаменов по программе подготовки бхакт на первую инициацию и бхакти-шастри на 2-ю, не обязательна, но при этом необходимо сдать стандартный тест на инициацию (35 вопросов в случае 1-й инициации, и брахманический тест в случае второй инициации). Если же кандидат на инициацию находится в критическом состоянии, предшествующем наступлению смерти, он может, по желанию духовного учителя,  быть инициирован даже без сдачи каких-либо экзаменов и тестов и без наличия рекомендации.


*Утверждено в новой редакции 
на собрании Национального Совета от 25.01.08* 
в составе: Чарудешна д., Радха Дамодара д, Шикшаштака д, Вишну Таттва д, Ванамали Кавирадж л, Кришна Смаранам д, Видьянитхи д, Адити дукха-ха д, Ачала д. Расбихари д, Гаура Кришна д, Ачьютатма д, Нитай Чайтанья д, Вивасвана д, Васуман д, Антарьями д., Симхагрива д, Антарьями д, Говардхан Гопал д

----------


## Sarasvati devi dasi

ага, вот это искала, спасибо!

----------


## Андрей ВВ

А зачем духовному учителю рекомендация от местных преданных? разве духовный учитель сам не в состоянии оценить уровень человека, который обрашается к нему за инициацией? Вроде как преданный , находящийся на уровне мадхьяма-адхикари должен это делать. Ведь ответственность за то что он даст инициацию недостойному ученику ляжет именно на него, а не на тех, кто рекомендовал. Ему всё равно что будет?

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

Ответственность будет разделена между фигурантами.

----------


## Андрей ВВ

Вах, вах, вах. А где в вайшнавских писаниях написано, что гуру разделяет ответственность с теми кто порекомендовал ему принять в ученики недостойного?

И ещё тут один момент не понятен:

*В этот период местный руководитель выбирает одного из старших преданных для того, чтобы обучить кандидата по программе подготовки бхакт*.*

Старшинство по какому критерию определяется? По количеству лет практики? А обучение проходит в форме вопрос-ответ, т.е. надо просто вызубрить ответы на тест? 

Как-то всё это формально. Как робот: совершил правильные действия - поддакивал целый год, на вопросы ответы вызубрил, что-то делал, даже круги необязательно повторять и принципы соблюдать, когда никто не видит,  никто не проверит же и всё, твою кандидатуру представят на инициацию, а потом можно и забить на всё. Я конечно понимаю, что чтобы в течение пары , тройки лет, напрягать себя этими вещами просто так вряд ли кто будет, в основном конечно же все будут стараться по мере сил, но если кто задумает провести эксперимент, то легко получит инициацию, если задастся целью. Я даже могу поспорить с кем -нибудь что такое прокатит в лёгкую, просто была бы цена предложена достойная.

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

Я не пандит,но логика и здравый смысл подсказывают.В какой пропорции--вопрос другой.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

[QUOTE=Lakshmana Prana das;79998]Да, есть официальный текст от Национального Совета:

Стандарты на получение инициации


*Для получения пранама-мантры кандидат должен:
* 
В течение полугода повторять 16 кругов Харе Кришна Маха-мантры и следовать 4-м регулирующим принципам, 

Шрила Прабхупада в своей лекции от 20 октября 1968 года,в Сиэтле говорит следующее............Третья же стадия:

адау шраддха татах садху-
санго 'тха бхаджана-крийа
/Бхакти-расамрита-синдху 1.4.15-16/

Инициация означает начало деятельности, начало деятельности. Начало деятельности, с помощью которой человек сможет развить своё сознание Кришны до уровня совершенства. Это и называется инициация. Не думайте, что с инициацией всё заканчивается. Что вы получили инициацию и всё. Нет, это всего лишь третья стадия.

Затем 4-ая стадия. Человек получает инициацию, если он следует правилам и предписаниям, если он воспевает определённое количество кругов Харе Кришна мантры, то постепенно все его грехи, все его пороки исчезают. Что это за пороки? Мы просим наших учеников воздерживаться от незаконного секса, от невегетарианской пищи, от одурманивающих веществ, и от участия в азартных играх. Вот эти 4 вещи. Как правило, эти 4 вида деятельности, очень распространены в обществе. Особенно, а западных странах. Но эти ученики, которые принимают инициацию, и следуют этому процессу воспевания очень легко отказываются от этих 4-х вещей. Без всяких трудностей. Это называется 'нартха-нивриттих. Это 4-ая стадия. 

Т.е то.что написано как условие для получения ДАЖЕ пранама мантры связано с уровнем .который ученик должен пройти после посвящения.Эта ситуация похожа на то.как если бы кто-то заболев вызвал врача.а тот ему сказал бы-сперва вылечись.а уж потом я с тобой смогу поговорить.

Не завышается ли планка? Вот вопрос.
Благодарю за ответы.
Ссылка на лекцию http://prabhupada.com.ua/lection%207...8.html#regpri1

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> А зачем духовному учителю рекомендация от местных преданных? разве духовный учитель сам не в состоянии оценить уровень человека, который обрашается к нему за инициацией? Вроде как преданный , находящийся на уровне мадхьяма-адхикари должен это делать. Ведь ответственность за то что он даст инициацию недостойному ученику ляжет именно на него, а не на тех, кто рекомендовал. Ему всё равно что будет?


Если дикша-гуру приезжает в регион раз в год, он, разумеется, не может знать уровень человека. Надо жить рядом с кандидатом, наблюдать, чтобы оценить, готов ли он к инициации. Гуру - это представитель Кришны, но не сам Кришна. Он не может знать всё.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Как-то всё это формально. Как робот: совершил правильные действия - поддакивал целый год, на вопросы ответы вызубрил, что-то делал, даже круги необязательно повторять и принципы соблюдать, когда никто не видит,  никто не проверит же и всё, твою кандидатуру представят на инициацию, а потом можно и забить на всё.


Можно обмануть преданных. Но не Кришну. В конце концов, инициация нужна, прежде всего, самому человеку. Это называется ответственностью в духовной жизни.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Вах, вах, вах. А где в вайшнавских писаниях написано, что гуру разделяет ответственность с теми кто порекомендовал ему принять в ученики недостойного?
> 
> И ещё тут один момент не понятен:
> 
> *В этот период местный руководитель выбирает одного из старших преданных для того, чтобы обучить кандидата по программе подготовки бхакт*.*
> 
> Старшинство по какому критерию определяется? По количеству лет практики? А обучение проходит в форме вопрос-ответ, т.е. надо просто вызубрить ответы на тест? 
> 
> Как-то всё это формально. Как робот: совершил правильные действия - поддакивал целый год, на вопросы ответы вызубрил, что-то делал, даже круги необязательно повторять и принципы соблюдать, когда никто не видит,  никто не проверит же и всё, твою кандидатуру представят на инициацию, а потом можно и забить на всё. Я конечно понимаю, что чтобы в течение пары , тройки лет, напрягать себя этими вещами просто так вряд ли кто будет, в основном конечно же все будут стараться по мере сил, но если кто задумает провести эксперимент, то легко получит инициацию, если задастся целью. Я даже могу поспорить с кем -нибудь что такое прокатит в лёгкую, просто была бы цена предложена достойная.


Так может говорить лишь человек, который вообще не понимает, что такое инициация. Простите, конечно. Дикша - это не формальный обряд. Дикша - это процесс пробуждения дивья-гьяны. Дикша может считаться совершенной, только когда джива оказывается в результате следования процессу дикши у лотосных стоп Шри Кришне в своей вечной сварупе. 

Правила и проверки, перед принятием инициацией - это лишь способ донести до сознания ученика, что это не пустая формальность, цель обучения перед инициацией - дать человеку хотя бы начальное понимание, что это за метод и дать ему шанс избавиться от формального отношения.

Шрила Прабхупада хотел, чтобы перед инициацией кандидаты проходили обучение азам философии и практики сознания Кришны, он же установил систему рекомендаций от местных лидеров, это помогает преданным с самого начала развивать правильное настроение: настроение сотрудничества и принятия старших. Как правило проблемы возникают у тех, кто не понимает логики, которую Шрила Прабхупада заложил в ИСККОН, а это логика сотрудничества, логика коллективного руководства. Именно этот принцип коллективного руководства (даже в отношения гуру-ученик) и позволяет ИСККОН быть гораздо более устойчивой структурой, это также помогает в большей степени сохранять стандарты чистоты. 

Во многих сангах гаудиев сейчас можно очень легко получить инициацию, практически в тот же день. Что является нарушением указаний шастр насчет испытательного периода, во время которого гуру проверяет ученика и ученик проверяет гуру. Нет там и никаких рекомендаций. Но правда и стандарты во многих сангах не очень высоки. Шрила Прабхупада не хотел, чтобы в ИСККОН повторялся этот фарс, когда инициация дается очень легко и гуру раздает "дикши" направо-налево, просто чтобы увеличивать количество последователей (особенно белых), что можно наблюдать в некоторых сангах гаудиев. Если кто-то хочет получить инициацию, чтобы просто "быть не хуже других", чтоб у него было санскритское имя и три ряда бус на шее, то это просто значит, что человек не понял пока еще, что же такое дикша. 

Дикша начинается с принятия наставлений гуру в своем сердце. Если человек принял гуру в своем сердце, слушает наставления гуру и следует им, то дикша уже началась, даже если формальный обряд еше не совершен. Но если человек прошел формальный обряд дикши, но в сердце его не произошло принятие гуру, то по сути дела дикша его еще и не началась. Дикша это процесс пробуждения сознания Кришны. Сам формальный обряд это лишь начало и закрепление отношений гуру-ученик. Но суть отношений гуру-ученик в том, что ученик принимает наставления от гуру и следует им, тогда этим отношениям ни расстояние, ни время не являются помехами. Это траснцендентный процесс. Искренний ученик может и не иметь много личного общения с гуру, но он принимает наставления гуру и служит им с верой, благодаря этому устанавливается прочная духовная связь с гуру. Система рекомендаций просто приучает преданного к тому, что в ИСККОН сотрудничество и принятие коллективного управления являются очень важными ценностями. Это необходимо для успеха международной проповеднической миссии. ИСККОН - новое слово в развитии проповеди движения Махапрабху по всему миру. Видение Шрилы Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати Тахкура как раз было в том, что необходимо колеективное руководсто, именно этот принцип воплотил Шрила Прабхупада в ИСККОН, благодаря чему был достигнут такой успех. К сожалению, другие ученики Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати Тхакура не смогли понять этого настолько же ясно, из-за чего Гаудия Матх - детище их гуру прекратил свое существование, распавшись на несколько отдельных миссий, где пытаются следовать традиционной системе: во главе один ачарья. Приверженцам традиционной системы управления матхами и сангами гаудиев, не всегда понятна система установленная ИСККОН, но это не значит, что мы должны из-за этого сомневаться в необходимости коллективного управления.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Также система рекомендаций призвана донести до понимания, что гуру в ИСККОН не независимы, они являются представителями Шрилы Прабхупады и тоже подчиняются системе, установленной им. Это ничуть не умаляет их положения, как кому-то может казаться.

----------


## Aniruddha das

а насчет обмана, что кто-то может попытаться обманом получить инициацию... Шрила Прабхупада говорил: "если вы пытаетесь обмануть Гуру и Кришну, то Гуру и Кришна не будут обмануты, обмануты будете только вы сами".

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Вот уже прошел почти целый день,а ответа на свой вопрос так и не получил.Это здесь в #114 :sed:

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

> Вот уже прошел почти целый день,а ответа на свой вопрос так и не получил.Это здесь в #114


Если человек показал способность следовать всему какое-то время,то наверняка он сможет следовать и  после формальной инициации.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Для Yudhishthiranath das:
Инициация - это не обряд. Инициация (дикша) - это получение духовного знания. Поскольку в ИСККОН духовное знание люди получают сразу, с первых же дней общения с преданными, то инициация в ИСККОН начинается тоже сразу, с первых дней. Поэтому говорить о том, что требования на инициацию завышены - неправомерно.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Для Yudhishthiranath das:
Инициация - это не обряд. Инициация (дикша) - это получение духовного знания. Поскольку в ИСККОН духовное знание люди получают сразу, с первых же дней общения с преданными, то инициация в ИСККОН начинается тоже сразу, с первых дней. Поэтому говорить о том, что требования на инициацию завышены - неправомерно.

----------


## venkata

> а насчет обмана, что кто-то может попытаться обманом получить инициацию... Шрила Прабхупада говорил: "если вы пытаетесь обмануть Гуру и Кришну, то Гуру и Кришна не будут обмануты, обмануты будете только вы сами".


Дорогой Анирудха прабху!Несколько месяцев назад был в Москве и случайно прочитал в коридоре храма на Динамо, на большом стенде о правилах принятия инициации.Меня смутило,что для принятия пранама-мантры и 1-го посвящения ученик должен стараться следовать четырём принципам,а для получения второго посвящения срого следовать не менее двух лет четырём регулирующим принципам.Меня смутило слово- стараться
 Зачем его туда вставили?

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

[QUOTE=Ачйута Риши дас;80478]Если человек показал способность следовать всему какое-то время,то наверняка он сможет следовать и  после формальной инициации.[/QUOTE
Вопрос был о пранама мантре.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Для Yudhishthiranath das:
> Инициация - это не обряд. Инициация (дикша) - это получение духовного знания. Поскольку в ИСККОН духовное знание люди получают сразу, с первых же дней общения с преданными, то инициация в ИСККОН начинается тоже сразу, с первых дней. Поэтому говорить о том, что требования на инициацию завышены - неправомерно.


Вопрос был о пранама мантре.

----------

